# Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Hot on the heels of the new Golf VI and Golf VI GTI, Volkswagen has released the first details and photos of the new "R" model. Unlike past "R" models like the R32 where the engine displacement was part of the name, the numeric designation has been dropped and the model is now simply called Golf R. More importantly, the new model breaks with past Golf R tradition and is now powered by a 270hp turbocharged 2.0l four-cylinder (2.0T) borrowed from the new GTI and sent to the weight room for strength conditioning to the head bolts, connecting rods and engine block...
*FULL STORY...*
*PHOTOS*


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

wow. I might actually think of buying VW again, after that abomination mk5 model. Beautiful car.


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

very nice but it will never make it to na


----------



## GTIGreg (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (mk2-ing-it)*

No way this makes it to NA. Its too sick of a car for VW to ever let that happen.


----------



## jjmundt (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (GTIGreg)*

If it makes it to North America, I might be the first in line.








Regards,
Joel


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jjmundt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjmundt* »_If it makes it to North America, I might be the first in line.








Regards,
Joel

I'll be second


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It will be avail in the US. 2 and 4 door options, 6 speed and DSG options, no sunroof.
not sure about seat options, or colors yet.


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bostoneric)*

And what's your source?


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bostoneric)*

Beautiful car, love the upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

another R:. i'll never own or sit in, oh well. it's the second best looking one yet. new setup sounds great


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (joedubbs)*

Fantastic car, VW finally built a car the checks all of the boxes on my list


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

If it's a new design, what's with the older FSI looking engine?


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SiLvErTDiR2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiLvErTDiR2001* »_And what's your source?

Exactly. All I hear are crickets


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bostoneric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostoneric* »_
It will be avail in the US. 2 and 4 door options, 6 speed and DSG options, no sunroof.
not sure about seat options, or colors yet.


If this is true, make mine a 4 door with 6 speed in any color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

VWGoA, are you listening? Bring this over to the U.S. I bought the MkV R32 and I'll buy this, with even more enthusiasm. Keep the equipment level high (or at least offer a lot of options), DSG or 6-speed doesn't matter much, and I'll bite. This thing is basically a VW S3, which sounds like a great recipe!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike Nice)*

Yet another amazing VW that canada will never see, pity.
I would seriously consider one as my next car too.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Preppy)*

Come on 2-door 6MT!
Guesses on price?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Pelican18TQA4)*

Impressive. Too bad I'm too poor/practical to buy one. It's my favorite so far!


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Air and water do mix)*

AWD + turbo 4 = win!
Though, I'm on the fence about the switch to a turbo 4 from a purist standpoint. Us turbo 4bangers get to brag about our lack of displacement yet increased power/torque, but there's always that VR exhaust note to dream about and regardless of the lack of forced induction once you drive a VR, especially a Mk4 .:R32, it makes you smile just as much as your 4th gear burnout 4cyl.


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R ([email protected])*

It's nice, don't get me wrong, but it's still not 








Oh well, I guess it's the best we can hope for.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Wow. If this does come to the States, I'll buy it. It's beautiful!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

I was going to replace the R32 with an A3; was.








I'm guessing a nice ECU re-flash will hit 300-hp easy?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Two words: NOT COMING.


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

The article referred to the suspension being lowered by 25 mm. Is that vs the MKVI GTI or the MKVI Golf?


----------



## CnSR32 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bostoneric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostoneric* »_
It will be avail in the US. 2 and 4 door options, 6 speed and DSG options, no sunroof.
not sure about seat options, or colors yet.


Really hope this is true and we hear something soon! I'll be in the market for a 4 door very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please VWoA give us the car and give us some options! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

VW, you nailed it this time!
Now bring it to the US so I can trade the MK5 for one


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Nice!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

oh ****


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (IFlyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFlyGTI* »_It's nice, don't get me wrong, but it's still not 








Oh well, I guess it's the best we can hope for.









My thoughts exactly...


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_Two words: NOT COMING.

TWSS!


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

There is always hope for this nice car land in NA! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VAG for making this car possible, since there were rumors that R version of Golf will be no longer considered.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_If it's a new design, what's with the older FSI looking engine?

It uses an EA 113 engine, like the 2006-mid 08 GTIs and other VWs of the era; a strengthened version of that engine, coupled with a K04, has been the powerplant for all the higher-powered factory 2.0T cars, not the later EA 888 engine. The TT-S, Scirocco R, Audi S3 and Seat Leon Cupra R all with 265/270hp use that engine, as the Golf R now does.
In fact, the engine cover itself physically looks like a cross between the EA 113 "fsi" and the EA 888 "tsi" (even says TSI like the 08 and later cars) covers, but it is an EA 113 under the skin.

_Modified by John Y at 2:50 PM 9-15-2009_


_Modified by John Y at 4:06 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_
It uses an EA 113 engine, like the 2006-mid 08 GTIs and other VWs of the era; a stregthened version of that engione, coupled with a K04, has been the powerplant for all the higher-pwered factory 2.0T cars, not the later EA 888 engine. The TT-S, Scirocco R, Audi S3 and Seat Leon Cupra R all with 265/270hp use that engine, as the Golf R now does.

Interesting. Didn't know that. Timing belt too?


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

4 DOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Ticks all the boxes. Small footprint, economical, 6MT, AWD, fast but not stupidly fast, plenty of room for a small family and probably less expensive than the Cooper S I just spec'ed out. WOW. But it's not coming here right?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Hot on the heals


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

I want








That would be awesome if they brought this over to the states


_Modified by Ghostccc at 12:08 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Ghostccc)*









Love the LED tails.
Although am I alone in that the exhaust looks awful? Both on the Mk5 R and the Mk6 R I think the car would look so much better by placing the tailpipes at the corners of the diffuder in a more traditional position (rather than placed narrowly next to one another in the center) because it would give the illusion of width and stance to the rear?


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (gti_matt)*

I agree I dont think VW will bring it over....otherwise I will have three R's in my garage.


----------



## Triton613 (May 7, 2006)

I wish there was some better pictures of the seats in the one from the car show... Looked like it was a more aggressive style.


----------



## 96GTI8v (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Triton613)*

Pardon my french, but Volkswagen, you are a bunch of dumb mother ****ers if this doesnt hit state side. 
With the BIIIG mistake of not offering 6 speed in the MK5 R, you fellas owe it to us.


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_








Love the LED tails.
Although am I alone in that the exhaust looks awful? Both on the Mk5 R and the Mk6 R I think the car would look so much better by placing the tailpipes at the corners of the diffuder in a more traditional position (rather than placed narrowly next to one another in the center) because it would give the illusion of width and stance to the rear?

I think they did that to shorten the exhaust; this way, it can come almost straight back, thus saving some weight. 
Wow, if VWoA shows some signs of intelligence, I would actually buy a VW again! This car seriously tick ALL the boxes IMO. 
Beautiful, now let's just see if VWoA can pull their collective heads out of their collective rectal crevices.


----------



## RiGoR (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Please bring this to the states VW! This is the R that'll make me feel I am ready to let go of my MKIV R32.


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (96GTI8v)*

Don't worry guys, it'll come here, just in a watered down, offroad stance, low on power, still not able to compete with the sti and evo version.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwaddict53)*

those pictures from frankfurt show leather seats...yet no pictures of the front "shell" seats straight on?????? just the rears?????
why would you tease me like that!?!


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwaddict53)*

I'm pretty excited about this car for the most part... honestly, the only thing that bugs me is this:








Those steering wheel buttons could not be any more awkward-looking. So, if this car comes stateside with the specs as advertised, I will definitely be interested.. but my first mod will be a MkV MFSW retrofit.


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (vwaddict53)*

Seriously will buy when it's released. I'm feeling a white 2 door manual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
Interesting. Didn't know that. Timing belt too?

That's a good question, I don't know but I would assume so. As far as I know the differences between the 265 hp version and the regular one you could have had in an 06 or 07 GTI are the strengthened pistons, connecting rods and bolts, and a reinforced cylinder block. And of course the larger turbo, with a larger FMIC. Basically a very similar formula to that used when the 1.8T was upgraded for the 225hp version used in the TT and S3, and some SEAT.


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

If they bring the 4 door R to the US, then all of the people that sold their MK4 R because of kids can now get a turbo baby hauler!
I will definitely sell the 2.8L VR6 to get this car!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (24vEngineer)*

nvm found some!







those seats!


----------



## vw_fiend (Jul 28, 2000)

VWoA... you just got my attention! Bring it over with 4 doors and a 6MT and I will seriously, seriously consider this for my next car in 2010.
I've been wanting to come back to VW but nothing has really excited me enough to start obsessing over it. I think this Golf R might just be the ticket!


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

VWOA is here to make money, not to satisfy the dreams of enthusiasts like us. As much as we'd like to buy/lease this car, the pricing proposition to bring it has to make financial sense for them and us. Considering market conditions now and in 2010, the decision is going to be very very hard. I wouldn't be surprised if they decide to pull a Debbie Downer on us. It's a shame because this is the best Golf ever IMO.


----------



## jarapiri (Jun 12, 2006)

If it hits stateside...it *will* be in my garage.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_nvm found some!







those seats! 


lack of side airbags kills those for the NA market


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

lower it.


----------



## Wyld (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bostoneric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostoneric* »_no sunroof.

sonofa! why the heck not? i miss the dial-control sunroof from my GLI and was looking forward to it in my next vw.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_
Although am I alone in that the exhaust looks awful? Both on the Mk5 R and the Mk6 R I think the car would look so much better by placing the tailpipes at the corners of the diffuder in a more traditional position (rather than placed narrowly next to one another in the center) because it would give the illusion of width and stance to the rear?


wholeheartedly agree. i was thinking aftermarket GTI exhaust and GTI rear diffuser would fix.


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow, I just checked my 2010 inventory and there was a model code I didn't know...

I clicked on it and guess what is was.... "Golf R" MSRP XXXXX
Ok, not really. Just messing with y'all.
But, if we do get this bye bye MK5. 
I ALMOST bought a MK5 R32. I am really glad I didn't if we actually get this thing.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

wow they really cleaned it up a bit. i like the 2.0L idea. Now just make a better AWD system and lets compete with the evo's and sti's, WRC style!


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Vw, I want this...










_Modified by slage1 at 5:53 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i was keeping my fingers crossed for a ~300HP 2.5T version. but the way that article was written i'll be glad if we even get it period


_Modified by ShadowWabbit at 3:20 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (slage1)*

god i want this car ill have one when it comes to the US


----------



## Nitrousx8 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (dtcaward)*

If we get this, sign me up! I can live with the timing belts i guess, lol. I am excited for the 100% torque to the rear wheels part.


----------



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Nitrousx8)*

Really 100% to the rear? If thats true, then I want one too.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 5, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Please bring the 4 door w/ 6MT to the US. That is all.


_Modified by Deslock at 6:52 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Hope like all hell it makes to NA. 2door,6mt. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## jettadro (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (sault13)*

wow that thing is beautiful.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (grahamdini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grahamdini* »_Really 100% to the rear? If thats true, then I want one too. 

The current Haldex does this too, as do all versions of the Haldex AWD system. If the front wheels don't have traction and the rear wheels do, then 100% of the torque is being delivered to the rear. Doesn't mean the car is RWD though as it may imply.


----------



## JettaELI (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jettadro)*

that piece of sex for a car is MINE when it gets to the US i will gladly trade in my 1.8t and if you get this car chipped it should be up there w the stis and evos for sure!


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
The current Haldex does this too, as do all versions of the Haldex AWD system. If the front wheels don't have traction and the rear wheels do, then 100% of the torque is being delivered to the rear. Doesn't mean the car is RWD though as it may imply.

If 100% of torque is sent to the rear, which means the front is disengaged. This is not true in my 04 R32.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

Love it, just make it a 6 speed MANUAL!!!!
I might be tempted to go back to the R (former MK4 R32 owner)


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
The current Haldex does this too, as do all versions of the Haldex AWD system. If the front wheels don't have traction and the rear wheels do, then 100% of the torque is being delivered to the rear. Doesn't mean the car is RWD though as it may imply.

WRONG!








At least the MK4 R32 didn't split 100% to the rear.... get your fact straight.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re:*

This car is infinitely more appealing than the MkV R.
+ exterior styling
+ lighter turbo engine
+ better AWD system
- as already mentioned, still not as visually appealing as the Scirocco
Potential - price. If its over $30k its still a nice car, but for the money I go Subie or bare-bones BMW/Benz/Lexus


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

When is the next N.American auto show?
I bet all will be revealed then as to what VWOA has planned for us.
They've got some serious thinking to do with the option of bringing either the scirroco R or the golf R. My guess is that they will bring the scirroco R and sell it as a step up model to the golf GTi. 
One thing for sure; I'd love to be the fly on the wall in the VWOA boardroom right now. 
Damn - I was all set on trading in my Audi A4 for the new S5 coupe too but now I feel the urge to return to the VW club once again.
C'mon VW make a wise decision and stand by it!


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (MOTIONblur)*

want. i've said it before i'll say it again. 3 door stick i'm sold. dsg only and i have no interest.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (AudiVwMeister)*

I'm in, where do I sign?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Shinex1)*

Needs a six speed manual as the standard.
This DSG only on the premium models is ridiculous.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (VR SEX)*

Not to mention the chunk added price tag from a dsg trans


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

ooh, ooh. This car makes me a little moist!


----------



## rsegado (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Perfect. Just right. Please bring to Canada without any dumbed-down "for NA" changes.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Zerek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zerek* »_
WRONG!








At least the MK4 R32 didn't split 100% to the rear.... get your fact straight.

You guys are reading too far into what I'm saying. The front can obviously not be disconnected to make the car RWD under any circumstances. What I'm saying is if the front wheels are spinning (i.e., no torque is going to the front wheels) and the rear wheels have traction, then the rear wheels are delivering 100% of the available torque. This new Haldex system (Haldex IV I believe) is no different except that it doesn't require the front wheels to slip to drive the rear wheels.


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

NICE.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The car looks nice.
But it seems to be missing 30hp IMO.
And did they fix the pcv system yet? Said the guy who has sworn off any new VW product because he doesn't think they will ever change their ways on defects, customer support and dealer support.


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*

Dear VW,
I need to replace my current GTI. It is the sixth VW I have owned, and if you bring the Golf R with a 6MT and 4-doors, I will be happy to stick with VW. As for now, I am cross shopping the funky, (or is that fugly?) WRX five door and Mazdaspeed 3. I need a stick, and 4 doors. 
DO IT! Do it NOW!
F3


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (Foxtrot 3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

err... i am not even close to being done with my mk5 R, now vw comes up this beautiful thing!!!! DAMN U VW!!


----------



## makeluvtomyvw (Jun 8, 2007)

bring to the us ill drop 30k for it


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_nvm found some!







those seats!









i want that in mine! Im already in the process of getting my GTI ready to trade!










_Modified by nlp187 at 8:44 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## pheethus (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_4 DOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!

they've all been 4 doors...just not here.
if they give a four door option here, i'd seriously consider one. make a sweet winter beater!


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (pheethus)*

I prefer the original recipe:
2 door
6 speed manual
Kick a$$ seats (re-trimmed GTI seats don't count)
I will miss the b1tchin' vr6 exhaust note, but the performance/economy improvement make the change to the turbo 4 acceptable methinks....



_Modified by Denver_Larry at 10:12 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

If this is offered in a four door configuration, I will, in all honesty, be sorely tempted to trade up to this model. Although I do prefer the naturally aspirated six to the turbo four, the need for a four door car, coupled with all of the ways the new Golf R has been upgraded over the previous generation R32 would make it difficult to resist the lure of wanting to own one.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (randomkoreanguy)*

this car...
+ some serious stg 2ish tuning
fmic
3"TBE
and miscelanious bolt ons = 
FUN FUN FUN
those seats would be nice too... but if they dont have airbags the regulars will have to do.
then one day.... GT35r!!! =P
ahahahah way too ahead of myself oh devious me hehe


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks wise the Scirocco is much better looking but the R is not bad looking at all. I just don't see a big enough difference between the GTI and this proposed R to justify the price diff. AWD is nice but at that horsepower, AWD might not be work the additional weight. But with a bit of a tune the R could be a great car - maybe one of the best. A contender for sure to replace my current VW product but being in Canada, I might have to wait just a bit longer than our US neighbours. I would prefer to be in a Scirocco for the money.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

i would trade my GT28RS BT audi A3 for this, as long as i could swap the turbo over.








Having driven the Audi TT-S quite a bit i know what this engine and AWD feels like, and the 4.9 0-62 the TT-S can pull off, i put the R will do in in probably 5.1 because of just a little more weight.
BRING IT HERE VW 270 and it will get 23-29mpg like the TTS does.


_Modified by VR6 NRG at 12:26 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

not sure if i missed it, but isn't there a regulation for the US that states that for each litre an engine has a maximum of 120 horsepower is allowed?
i know that is why the s2000 was limited to 240hp when they first came out, having a 2.0L engine.
or does the turbo affect that number?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_not sure if i missed it, but isn't there a regulation for the US that states that for each litre an engine has a maximum of 120 horsepower is allowed?
i know that is why the s2000 was limited to 240hp when they first came out, having a 2.0L engine.
or does the turbo affect that number?

i dont know if thats true but i do know that when they rate literage turbos are added on to the literage as a sort of virtual literage. EX: the new BMW 328i and 335i are not actually 2.8L and 3.5L respectively....the 335 is actually a 3.0L twin-turbo and I believe the 328 is a 3.0L as well...lol







as opposed to there old system where the 5*25*i actually meant it was a 2.5L and such


_Modified by fastgermancar at 11:49 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

yeah that would be the only thing that makes sense to me then, that the s2000 was N/A, so 2.0 could only yield 240hp legally.
so the addition of the turbo let's them get t up to 270hp.
i only ask because if this does become an issue, will they make it a 2.3L I4 to ge the 270 hp out, or will they have to dumb down the performance to make it 240hp legally.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

VW owes us more than 5000 of these for the MKV mistake.


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boost Addicted)*

That's it. The perfect VW.
All checkmarks are finally checked.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_If they bring the 4 door R to the US, then all of the people that sold their MK4 R because of kids can now get a turbo baby hauler!


YES!!! My MKIV R32 was traded for a 09 Sportwagen as the baby hauler. 
4 door, 6 speed Golf-R will be on my short list for my next car.


----------



## snafuracer94 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lovely!! Now bring it with a MANUAL transmission! Just want to add to the list of us who would buy it if it was not a DSG.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (snafuracer94)*

Well SOB... never thought I'd buy another VW again. I'd trade my MKIV R for this in a heartbeat.
Although i would like to point out that this car (Like the MKV) does NOT have floating rotors, or real calipers... but the rest sounds delish. That is IF it weighs less, my plate says FAT HCH, moooooo.
OH, and imagine what a chip would do for this guy *drool


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

..pretty sure we'd get this...but only in a two door and only with (gasp)...DSG


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (PiSSAT4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiSSAT4motion* »_..pretty sure we'd get this...but only in a two door and only with (gasp)...DSG

Ya know... after driving DSG for a day. I could totally hit it, still feels like stick without the schtick. And faster shifts? Yes please, the old trans NEVER liked to shift fast.


----------



## Miro VR6 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (osbornsm)*

No question, I'm getting one! I've had the '04 and the '08, this one has the best qualities of each. I hope it comes with the 'shell' seats. The 4 cyl tunable turbo is a big bonus in my book, I'm guessing that 300-350 should be attainable without internal mods.
The only downside will be the loss of the VR6 exhaust tone. I'm calling the dealer tonight to get on the list.
Can anyone tell if the wheels in the pics are 18's or 19's? The write up says 19's are optional, but I can't tell what these are. Trying to figure out if my current R snows will fit!


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_
My thoughts exactly...










ID RATHER HAVE THAT LOL that whole AWD switching on and off soundes like a future headache


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tingling sensation all over my lower half..


----------



## frazierspa (Mar 29, 2009)

Bulls Eye VW!!! Bring it to NA and I'll be first in line to trade in my '08 DSG GTI.


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

People people people, what we need VW to build is a "R" edition Jetta! That would be cool for those people who like the sedan style better and who have kiddo's to haul around. Just my opinion.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (Miro VR6)*

6 Speed, 3 Door, Candy White - where do I sign?


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

oh baby!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (PiSSAT4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiSSAT4motion* »_..pretty sure we'd get this...but only in a two door and only with (gasp)...DSG

Why do all the Debbie Downers seem to insist on believing this? VW learned its lesson from the MKV. If it decides to bring the R over, I highly doubt they're going to make the same mistake again.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Peter_Rabbit)*

have I found my new family car? 4 door, 6-speed (not DSG) manual, ... what color white, black, ??? hmmmm


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

anyone know if this will have an exhaust note to mimick the old Rs?


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UmbroVR6* »_anyone know if this will have an exhaust note to mimick the old Rs?

prob. to most def. not. this will be a 4cyl. not a vr6
on that note. somehow i have to pay off my mkV R before this comes out...i want both. i <3 vr6


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (r-dub)*

I wonder if VW will be looking at the numbers-sold of the 2-door vs. 4-door & 6-spd vs. DSG with the MkV GTI when they decide what we're worthy of. Hmmm...


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IFlyGTI)*

why tease us? They're not bringing it to the states anyway. So sick of VW in the past few years and how they dangle stuff like that in front of us and never deliver. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_Why do all the Debbie Downers seem to insist on believing this? VW learned its lesson from the MKV. If it decides to bring the R over, I highly doubt they're going to make the same mistake again. 

Indeed, pessimism all-too-often trumps realism or optimism. After all, pessimism without reflection on facts is easy, and consumers that post here and elsewhere do tend to gravitate towards "easy". At the same time, assumptions that lessons were learned and avoidable mistakes were determined are equally as disingenuous. This fully ignores the scope of business circumstances involved, which in this case are unlike those of US OEMs or foreign transplants with manufacturing here.
From a raw business perspective, this is not about avoiding the same mistake. On the other hand, as consumer perspectives remain rooted in "you can't please all the people all the time", any judgments on the potential success or failure of a model are purely argumentative.
Don't forget that this is about an importer subsidiary soliciting product business approval from its Eurozone parent company. As always, VWAG will be calling the shots on this, and a decision will be based entirely on how the numbers crunch with respect to *both* parties. In this, nothing has really changed when we compare potential US market Golf R planning to previous MKV R32 business. Here's what has not changed:
-The R remains a model that suffers from an identity crisis in the US by being unwillingly thrown into the EVO / STI group. (the home market buyer demographic is completely different, and VWAG is within their rights to be skeptical of any potential success). The "brand magnet" argument to counter this obvious sales risk might not go over too well this time, especially in a market as contracted as the US. 
- At a small relative volume of 5000 units, the added costs associated with multiple build variants within that small volume, i.e.: 2500 6-spd, 2500 DSG, 2500 2dr, 2500 4-door, plus stand alone options (like fancy seats etc.) on top of that means significant additional build premiums compared to a simpler build specification strategy ala MKV R32. Can VWGoA and VWAG afford to do this without losing more of the collective shirt they're losing now?
- The above point is fueled by the fact that the Euro still overpowers the US dollar by a healthy margin. Without any local manufacturing, all of VWGoAs import business for the last seven years has been one of minimizing currency-based losses. Product planning for profit has been impossible, and a model with borderline business case like the Golf R is susceptible to the same reasoning that (initially) sealed the fate of the new Scirocco not coming to the US. To quote VWAG Sales Chief, Detlef Wittig: "At the current exchange rate there's no point, ...there's no profitability there." The Golf R exists in the same context.
Enlightened VW enthus would do well to not point angry fingers solely at VWGoA. This is all about expensive plane tickets, fattening German food, German cigarette smoke filled rooms and banging your shoe on the table pricing negotiations between the importer and parent. An assumption that the Golf R can break free of the current EVO/STi segment mismatch is not a given, either.
If there is a light at the end of the tunnel, it is that VWAG is doing much better than most nowadays, posting decent earnings recently. They might be inclined to subsidize (read: lose money on) Golf R business in the US. But, just as it's tough for any of us to ask for a raise, we can assume it'll be even tougher for VWGoA to ask they do so. All we can do is keep our fingers crossed that the "brand magnet" and "upmarket move" arguments work this time.
All we can do is keep our fingers crossed, and be appreciative that we get anything at all exciting from them.


_Modified by TechEd at 1:19 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (TechEd)*

I think they would have to reposition this as an EVO MR, Subaru STI, 135i competitor at $36,990 or so. They wont have to worry about stepping on the Audi A3 3.2 anymore with a 4 door, just the TTS coupe. 
Therefore I think they will bring it as 4 door, DSG, with the plain leather GTI seats again as as much fancy features as they can afford to give us (backup cameras and dimming mirrors and stuff). The engine/drivetrain is already certified!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

My 2004.5 GLI is screaming to be replaced, VWOA! Make mine 4-door,6MT only, in tornado red or the pictured blue. I'll love you forever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

i dont like that comes in 4 door..its an R...and i dont like that its not a 3.2vr6...just all wrong in my opinion...i want the mkIV r32 back!


----------



## ferrari2479 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (ACD)*

So what are the chips for this car gonna look like. It seems like their kinda maxing out the turbo for that car. I guess BT


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (ferrari2479)*

I really hope those tail lights are gonna make it to the GTI and Golf.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (IFlyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFlyGTI* »_It's nice, don't get me wrong, but it's still not 








Oh well, I guess it's the best we can hope for.









Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







We same the same thoughts. I'll pass on the looks of the Golf/GTI/R.....vs. the Rocco


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (ferrari2479)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari2479* »_So what are the chips for this car gonna look like. It seems like their kinda maxing out the turbo for that car. I guess BT









not even close, that turbo can do 300whp.


----------



## RabbidGTI06 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll just sign up now. As it has already been stated this, "checks all the boxes". I'd be more than willing to pay 30k for this WITH any interest you deign to charge me if you promise to bring this stateside...Blue, or white...6MT (with DSG as option for the traffically challenged). I'll trade in a kidney VW if you promise to let me buy her....


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

So VW finally did it right. Thank Jesus Cristof


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (YoMyMan)*

4 Door and 6MT with a sticker south of $35k and I am in.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to say though, how is it that this car comes with 265hp which= 238-243whp(AWD trans % loss) and it gets 0-60 time of 6.4????? WTF??? There are many FWD cars that will do 5.3 sec stock! What is going on here!!!! That is the biggest turn off for me.


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_I have to say though, how is it that this car comes with 265hp which= 238-243whp(AWD trans % loss) and it gets 0-60 time of 6.4????? WTF??? There are many FWD cars that will do 5.3 sec stock! What is going on here!!!! That is the biggest turn off for me. 

where did u read 6.4, its more like low 5s or even high 4s, tts pretty has same drivetrain it gets 4.8s 0-60, but audi says its like 5.4-5.5, they are always conservative.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

I read it here: 
http://jalopnik.com/5360911/20...erica


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*fughlee steering wheel*

The steering wheel on the outgoing GTIs/R32 could not be more beautiful.
The upcoming wheel got fugged.

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_I'm pretty excited about this car for the most part... honestly, the only thing that bugs me is this:








Those steering wheel buttons could not be any more awkward-looking. So, if this car comes stateside with the specs as advertised, I will definitely be interested.. but my first mod will be a MkV MFSW retrofit.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh ****, just realized that this does not carry the shape that Scirocco R has. Scrap the idea of getting this car. Just looks like a sleeker Mk5. The shape of this thing is played out.


----------



## RiGoR (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Please bring this to the states VW! This is the R that'll make me feel I am ready to let go of my MKIV R32.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (RiGoR)*

Anyone know if the interior is any roomier than the last couple Generations? Haven't had a VW since my Mk IV Jetta, and as much as I want this Golf, at 6"1', I dont wanna be hurtin' for head/leg room
Since my wife stole my A3, this might do nicely to replace my gas guzzling Jeep....


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

If this car comes stateside with a manual, it will definitely be my next car! 
2-door or 4, doesn't matter.
I'm willing to put a deposit anytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (40rty)*

i was really interested in a mk6 gti, but now that there shown us this R there is no way i would ever buy a regular GTI after see'n this, it would be a waste of my money. so in other words bring this to NA in any color 6sp 2door w/sunroof please.... if not, buyn another mk2-4... dont screw this 1 up VW


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jun 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_Yet another amazing VW that canada will never see, pity.
I would seriously consider one as my next car too.

At least with the bumper law change, you could import one. You'd get screwed on the warranty though


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bubbleboy)*

I'm in if we get manual and sunroof.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (teton)*

Per Autoweek just today that the Golf R is comin to the states. Details to follow.


_Modified by Swamp Thing at 8:36 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## myspark1 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swamp Thing)*

AUTOWEEK Online says that at the auto show VW announced that it *is* bringing the Golf-R to the states. No mention if it will be changed in name to GTI-R, although that seems likely. The report pegged the powertrain as the Audi TTS' with 265hp & 258 lb/ft. They also listed a factory 0-60 time of 5.5 seconds, which is 0.6 behind the listed number for the Audi. Guess you can't have the Kid In The Camaro smoking your Paying Adult Corvette owner at the stoplight, huh?







The disparity should be pretty easy to overcome by all you modders.
The AUTOWEEK report only listed the DSG. The pics they included were of that sharp blue one in both 3- and 5-door body styles, so we'll see on that one.
Next year can't get here fast enough.
---- Mark


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (myspark1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myspark1* »_AUTOWEEK Online says that at the auto show VW announced that it *is* bringing the Golf-R to the states. No mention if it will be changed in name to GTI-R, although that seems likely. The report pegged the powertrain as the Audi TTS' with 265hp & 258 lb/ft. They also listed a factory 0-60 time of 5.5 seconds, which is 0.6 behind the listed number for the Audi. Guess you can't have the Kid In The Camaro smoking your Paying Adult Corvette owner at the stoplight, huh?







The disparity should be pretty easy to overcome by all you modders.
The AUTOWEEK report only listed the DSG. The pics they included were of that sharp blue one in both 3- and 5-door body styles, so we'll see on that one.
Next year can't get here fast enough.
---- Mark









I hope this is legit







but if they only bring it in DSG there freakn retarded


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
I hope this is legit







but if they only bring it in DSG there freakn retarded









I dont see why people complain so much about DSG. It shifts faster than any of you could possibly think about doing with 6mt! and you can be lazy about it and slap it into auto. Either way Ill buy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nlp187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nlp187* »_
I dont see why people complain so much about DSG. It shifts faster than any of you could possibly think about doing with 6mt! and you can be lazy about it and slap it into auto. Either way Ill buy it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Because DSG is still an auto. People want the control of a true manual. Its much more involving than just putting your foot down. And I speak from experience because I made the mistake of buying an MKV R. I tried to sell myself on the DSG but it did not work. It was such a disapointment that I can't wait to get rid of it even though its an amazing car, simply because of the tranny.My previous car was an 07 4dr GTI manual and I still wish I had it. If we don't get the Golf R I'm still buying an MKVI GTI w/ a manual.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

This is the car I've wanted since I purchased my 20AE. 4cyl. turbo with AWD. That's what they should have done in the first place. And a few mods should make it +/- 300 hp and it should do well with the competition. Two tranny choices would seem to make plenty of sense too. Come on VW, bring this beauty and your finally competing again. Hopefully the poster above talking about VW *is* bringing this car here is correct.


----------



## Got2BTurbo'd (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love to own this car but i am sad to see the 3.2 vr6 go. to me that is what made the r special awd is nice but not what made the r


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

ZOMG!!!! not sure if its legit but, then again its from car and driver, anyways....................... http://www.caranddriver.com/ne..._news 

*Read the last paragraph* 
first autoweek , now this. things are looking up.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (337Kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337Kevin* »_6 Speed, 3 Door, Candy White - where do I sign?


Make two of those please... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (hooper911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hooper911* »_ZOMG!!!! not sure if its legit but, then again its from car and driver, anyways....................... http://www.caranddriver.com/ne..._news 

*Read the last paragraph* 
first autoweek , now this. things are looking up.

That article is from Jan 2009- let's hope their tarot cards are spot on.


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here*

http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/


----------



## ThirteenthCurve (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (ndccpf1)*

VW needs to up the power with their performance already.
Until its on the same level with the STi or Evo Ill never own one. I always liked VW's...I just wish the performance was there!


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (ndccpf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndccpf1* »_http://www.vw.com/customerservice/contactus/en/us/

I too read the AUTOWEEK Golf R anouncement regarding its USA availability.
I sent an email query to VWoA at the above link. I provided VW a solid PO for a MY10 Golf R 5 door in silver metallic, Leather, DSG, Navi and any other screwball option VW can provide. 
The Golf R will be the new turbo ski sled for the Rockies... Varoom ....
(means I can finally ditch our stupid Subaru Outback XT wagon) 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 8:42 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## dreidreisieben (Nov 20, 2002)

Please bring it in 4-doors and MT.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

This might be the VW that brings me back. I'd gladly throw down 30k for this in 4 doors. Same color and blacked out motif as my last GTi


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

I've just received my response from VW about the car: 
Dear Michael,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We are extremely excited
to hear of your loyalty to the Volkswagen brand. 
At this time, the Golf R20 does not meet our marketing objectives for
North America. Therefore, we have no plans to offer this model in the
United States or Canada. Please feel free to keep in touch with us for
future updates.
Thanks again for visiting vw.com!
Iris
Volktalk


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (receptionfades)*

Volkswagen is ****ing dumb
golf r is awd
scirocco r is fwd
what the hell are they thinking?
so retarded.
golf r just looks like the scirocco r, but more golfy...which is ****ing dumb, no **** the gti/r will out sell the ****ing scirocco if you make the scirocco only slightly better (worse in this case) and look the same as the golf. ****ING MORONS.


----------



## JettaELI (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (receptionfades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *receptionfades* »_I've just received my response from VW about the car: 
Dear Michael,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We are extremely excited
to hear of your loyalty to the Volkswagen brand. 
At this time, the Golf R20 does not meet our marketing objectives for
North America. Therefore, we have no plans to offer this model in the
United States or Canada. Please feel free to keep in touch with us for
future updates.
Thanks again for visiting vw.com!
Iris
Volktalk

we need to get as many people as possible and write one big petition to VWoA to show them that there is HIGH market intrest for this car


----------



## R_lara2 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re:*

I want to get Scirocco R but with AWD i hope it will be available awd. time to put the power to the ground im tired of spinning tires and bad 0-60 times.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Re: (R_lara2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R_lara2* »_I want to get Scirocco R but with AWD i hope it will be available awd. time to put the power to the ground im tired of spinning tires and bad 0-60 times.

Couldn't agree more.
Scirocco R > MKVI R both exterior looks and nicer interior.
If only it had the new R20's powertrain....


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (myspark1)*

I think that if it did come it would come in a four door. Only because I think VW realized that when they came out with the MKV 4 door GTI they got it right. Hope that it does come to NA but can't see them doing it. Would consider buying a 4 door with a MT. Good luck VW.
Justind


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwguy3)*

Looks like I will be buying another GTI. This time with the elusive AWD turbo drivetrain have been wanting.


----------



## OurDirtyToo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pete O. Arguelles)*

The MKV R's sold horribly due to the DSG. 
They fill up used car lots faster too.
If they try DSG again, it won't sell. Again.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (OurDirtyToo)*

oohh my gosh im so pissed!!!! they are so retarded, i am done with VW because they will never release anything to VWoA worth talkn about.... looks like im goin to have to shop else where!! i really wish VW wasnt so stupid..... Done with VW till they get there s**t right


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (receptionfades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *receptionfades* »_I've just received my response from VW about the car: 
Dear Michael,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We are extremely excited
to hear of your loyalty to the Volkswagen brand. 
At this time, the Golf R20 does not meet our marketing objectives for
North America. Therefore, we have no plans to offer this model in the
United States or Canada. Please feel free to keep in touch with us for
future updates.
Thanks again for visiting vw.com!
Iris
Volktalk

You could ask them about the Volkswagen Humparoo and get the same response. This is a bogus, canned response that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## phastman (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

I will only buy the Humparoo if it's manual and has at least 300 HP.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (phastman)*

Folks - understand their strategy and product life cycle. They haven't even begun selling
Mk6 GTI yet, which needs to bring big return to them in next year or two, so that they can
undertake rather adventurous Golf R import to USA. 
Whether you like the idea or not, thanks to all the people out there spending money 
for Mk4 Golf platform, we enjoyed Mk4 R32 for less than build-from-scratch price at the end 
of its (mk4) production cycle. Same applies to M3 owner owing a lot to all 3 series owners, etc.
If (BIG IF) VWoA brings the Golf R to the state, it will be at least a year or two After Mk6 GTI
sells here. It will offset Mk5 GTI sale figure (almost none by now) and provide enough 
revenue stream to enable VW to offer more specialized (or should I say "indivisualized"







)
cars like this to USA.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JumpalTurbo5* »_Folks - understand their strategy and product life cycle. They haven't even begun selling
Mk6 GTI yet, which needs to bring big return to them in next year or two, so that they can
undertake rather adventurous Golf R import to USA. 
.

Folks on the East Coast are already buying the '10 GTi's:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...78324


----------



## <Platypus= (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (PaddleShiftr)*

Golf R--- Will be my next car!!
VWOA, my preference is 5 dr, MT, sunroof as well please. Thanks.


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

They would be foolish not to keep the name Golf R for our shores (they didn't for the R32). Why confuse us any further.
I do believe they understand the mistake they made by not offering the R32 in both trannies!
Scirocco coming to the states is a pipe dream! It would steal sales away from the rest of the VW compact sport car line. That will never happen here.


----------



## innovativeedge (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (wildhare)*

Please Please Please bring it over! I graduate from college in December and I will save every penny!


----------



## elmuffler (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (ThirteenthCurve)*

i agree with you on this one they need to compete with those two cars cuz i think 270 is not enough.... **** the new coblot ss run about the same


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (elmuffler)*

DopeCar! jus let me know when i can get some parts for my mk5 GTI...holla!


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

6MT,3door, white, no sunroof,....and I'm in.


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OurDirtyToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OurDirtyToo* »_The MKV R's sold horribly due to the DSG. 
They fill up used car lots faster too.
If they try DSG again, it won't sell. Again. 

While the lack of choice of transmission was likely a factor, I think the exceedingly high price vs the minimal performance improvements stemming from the use of the exact same 3.2 VR6 that was in the MkIV played a MUCH larger part.
Sure, there are some folks who just can't let go of that third pedal, but there are a great many of us who have embraced the technology and relish in it's superiority. Superhuman shift time + the ability to keep both hands on the wheel at all times = a truly engrossing and rewarding driving experience. People who insist that driving a MT is in some way more engaging generally suffer from A.D.D.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GruvDone)*

Jalopnik thinks it might be coming to NA.
http://jalopnik.com/5359058/20...r-get


----------



## Kamiunten (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GruvDone)*

I agree, DSG is great. I used to be a manual purist, but the DSG in my Gti has changed that. 
Another great benefit aside from the performance, is the mileage you get when not driving hard. When I drive around town in "automatic" mode, the transmission is always finding the highest gear for the speed. If I had a manual I would never be in 6th gear going 45 mph, whereas the DSG tranny does. If you need to accelerate fast, just step on it, it reacts so quick. It's great.
This R with DSG 2-door will be my next car if they bring it to the States. Looks perfect for me.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I had to settle for fwd and black because I couldn't get my MkV GTI awd and blue.
Clubsport mine, please... No sunroof. Yes DSG. I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: (receptionfades)*

My AoA reply was this:
Reference # 809106674 

Dear Mr. Fedele:

Thank you for your e-mail. It is always a pleasure to hear from a Volkswagen enthusiast. I hope you are enjoying your GTI as the unique driving machine it was built to be. I understand you are seeking to document your suggestion with us, and I am happy to respond.

At Volkswagen, we strive to produce innovative vehicles that offer a unique combination of German engineering, safety, driving enjoyment, and value. We do this partly based on invaluable feedback from our customers. It is our intent to provide the most exciting products to our consumers. While the Golf you are seeking is not a current model, I would encourage you to visit http://www.vw.com for the most up-to-date product information. I hope this information is helpful!

As a member of the Volkswagen family, your questions are important to us. Again, thank you for your e-mail. If I may be of further assistance regarding this, or any other matter, please don’t hesitate to contact me again by e-mail at http://www.vw.com, or through our Customer CARE Center at (800) 822-8987. If I am not available, one of my colleagues will be able to assist you.

Sincerely,



Brian Herrin 
Ext. 43322
Customer CARE Advocate


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (ndccpf1)*

In a 6-spd, it would be my first new car. For 2011 model year in US?


----------



## ewok (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (macosxuser)*

Would trade my mkV GTI for this in a heartbeat, as long as it has 6MT.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (ewok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ewok* »_Would trade my mkV GTI for this in a heartbeat, as long as it has 6MT.

yeah,6-speed manual is mandatory.i hope it comes in different colors.i love Deep Blue Pearl,but i already have one of those








i'd love to get one in dark green(similar to the shade on the Beetle Cup car in the pic),or some other cool color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'd also like to see them kinda stripped out~no sunroof,no electric windows,no heated seats(not really needed with cloth seats,anyway).that stuff is neat,but totally unnecessary in a performance coupe.maybe i'm just getting to old








[image]


----------



## SILVERWOLFE03 (Jul 31, 2003)

it doesnt matter to me as long as vw just brings it here, but if i had a choice 4-door w/ man or dsg (especialy after that '10 gti test drive today)


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (SILVERWOLFE03)*


_Quote »_The four-cylinder engine develops its tremendous propulsive power via a turbocharger (up to 1.2 bar boost pressure) with intercooling. The engine, with a weight of just 152 kilograms (335 lbs.), is controlled by a fully electronic engine management system with E-Gas. The cylinders of the four-cylinder engine have been equipped with reinforcing bolts, unlike less powerful TSI versions. Also designed to be stronger are the connecting rods, so that they can reliably transfer the engine’s high torque to the crankshaft. Last but not least the cylinder block was also reinforced to handle the aggressive engine forces. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will be pleasantly surprised if this car comes to the U.S. but even if it doesn't I hope that this engine in some VAG product arrives on our shores.


----------



## Dubbin 1.8t (Apr 14, 2006)

Had the 02 1.8t since 06 and I never wanted another VW since. *sigh* time for a change. AWD is what sold me. When I saw 270 hp.....This is all to good to be true. NA will shoot this down and we will hate them for it.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

Carnac predicts, as with previous specials, VW will let the current NA-allocation of MkV .:R's run out. Then, as with the 337, MkIV .:R32, and MkV .:R32, VWoA will let a model year or three go by before they announce the return of fun to American showrooms. Limited quantities will be slotted. Der neu .:R will get the trick magnetorhetoric suspension that the European GTI and Scirocco get. It won't get the cool diff because it will be Haldex instead. Prices will be inflated. The cars will be pretty great. The forums will bubble with lookalikes.
Carnac has spoken.










_Modified by scotaku at 10:55 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_Carnac predicts, as with previous specials, VW will let the current NA-allocation of MkV .:R's run out. Then, as with the 337, MkIV .:R32, and MkV .:R32, VWoA will let a model year or three go by before they announce the return of fun to American showrooms. Limited quantities will be slotted. Der neu .:R will get the trick magnetorhetoric suspension that the European GTI and Scirocco get. It won't get the cool diff because it will be Haldex instead. Prices will be inflated. The cars will be pretty great. The forums will bubble with lookalikes.
Carnac has spoken.









_Modified by scotaku at 10:55 AM 9-22-2009_















nice!
but i think all the new mkV r32's are all already gone?


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (scotaku)*

Sim Sala Bim,Hi-ohhh!!


----------



## Nimrod979 (Dec 5, 2004)

Was planning on getting a MkVI GTI, but I would totally wait for this baby to come. Gotta bring it over with a manual trans. though. PLEASE VWoA.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (Nimrod979)*

if they are retarded enough not to bring it i'm done with VW. BMW brings all there goodies here lately and a used 550i or 335 are monsters. after the mk V with DSG, no sciroccos!!! VW can kiss my....!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*BMW 135*

That's a good car.

_Quote, originally posted by *JayJetta* »_if they are retarded enough not to bring it i'm done with VW. BMW brings all there goodies here lately and a used 550i or 335 are monsters. after the mk V with DSG, no sciroccos!!! VW can kiss my....!


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you think its quite possible to order Scirroco R body, bumpers and put it on a Golf R? You think that chasis dimensions are similar? I'm just curious.


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

Why can not this car be done like the Ford Focus RS, or Megane R26R? FWD with a something similar to the suspension mods that the other Euro hot hatch makers have brought to the table. All that extra weight of the AWD does not need to be there, even with the 270HP, as proved by how tractable the above mentioned are in FWD.
That said, I would much rather own the R20, in a 2 door, with a 6speed manual transmission, with the shell bucket seats, and any drive configuration over the other two options I mentioned...any chance I can get that in the lighter FWD configuration then?
Kudos to VW as well for the CO2 levels this car is producing!
I want to own this car...as I have found nothing I really want to replace the Jetta I have had since 97...
Cheers!
Scott


_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 2:59 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScooterMac01* »_
any chance I can get that in the lighter FWD configuration then?


and the award for strangest request of the year goes too....

A 270HP GTI is basically what you're after, and you could certainly mod a MkV or a MkVI up to that point pretty easily, but in a FWD car it is rather like having Popeye arms. If I had to have an .:R that could only have 2 drive wheels, I would insist those wheels be located in the back of the car.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been screaming at VW for years that they screwed us all over with the DSG only crap, I even wrote them a two page letter about it. Thats the reason you can still find a leftover here and there. Knowing VW they'll show the lack of sales as a lack of interest in the car and we wont get this at all, but know this VW, you bring a 2-door 6-speed manual for a fair price and I'll be in line too. And yeah, you owe us more than 5000 of them.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure I understand the current .:R buyer... it's got every last bit of eraser swept from the drawing board in it, including the DSG, and that's _not good enough_? Fluffy options as standard like the bulky sunroof adding weight overhead, in-dash nav slowly growing out of date without $watering$, and slippery leather seats that won't hold your keister still, but the DSG is too much? When first .:R got the DSG only in Europe, did the MkIV forums whine this much?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I bought my 1st AWD car a few months ago. Let me tell you, after owning cars that drive 2 wheels, driving an AWD is friggin' unreal. Ideal conditions like a track, AWD doesn't give you much advantage. In the real world forget, AWD is amazing. 
Try flooring a 270hp FWD car while taking a right angle turn...while its raining. I can do this, no drama, and that's with 300+hp.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_When first .:R got the DSG only in Europe, did the MkIV forums whine this much?

From what I remember, almost as bad.....


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Make it in Botswana so it doesn't cost $35,000..


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_ *and the award for strangest request of the year goes too....*
A 270HP GTI is basically what you're after, and you could certainly mod a MkV or a MkVI up to that point pretty easily, but in a FWD car it is rather like having Popeye arms.

http://www.caranddriver.com/re...eview
There is a power to weight ratio that is compromised w/AWD. Read any of the reviews about the 2 cars I mentioned earlier, and you can see that you do not need the added ballast of the AWD system, and yet still have an amazing handling car.
I just dropped a Wave Trac LSD into my car, and what an amazing difference in the handling of the car. 
A mechanical diff, with correct suspension geometry and 2 wheel drive is being done, should be done, and would make a much faster car. XDS will just wear out brakes faster...A GTi with out the uprated R20 motor internals is just another modified GTi with a bumper kit. I want the real deal that will be our Ford Focus RS killer. 


_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 3:50 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*

Does anyone know if VW-Audi will be putting this upgraded engine into other vehicles?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScooterMac01* »_
http://www.caranddriver.com/re...eview
There is a power to weight ratio that is compromised w/AWD. Read any of the reviews about the 2 cars I mentioned earlier, and you can see that you do not need the added ballast of the AWD system, and yet still have an amazing handling car.
I just dropped a Wave Trac LSD into my car, and what an amazing difference in the handling of the car. 
A mechanical diff, with correct suspension geometry and 2 wheel drive is being done, should be done, and would make a much faster car. XDS will just wear out brakes faster...A GTi with out the uprated R20 motor internals is just another modified GTi with a bumper kit. I want the real deal that will be our Ford Focus RS killer. 

_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 3:50 PM 9-24-2009_

We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. 
On a track, in ideal conditions, AWD is unnecessary. Add road imperfections, pot holes, pebbles, sand, rocks, rain, snow and any 2 wheel driven car will be left with its wheels spinning or ASR jumping in and cutting power.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Toyin)*

My gosh, beautiful car, wonderful color!.. any one knows what kind of blue is that one?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_








Love the LED tails.
Although am I alone in that the exhaust looks awful? Both on the Mk5 R and the Mk6 R I think the car would look so much better by placing the tailpipes at the corners of the diffuder in a more traditional position (Edit) because it would give the illusion of width and stance to the rear?

I agree. The twin exhaust pipes in the center of the rear facia works on the Porsche Boxster / Cayman cars, however the GTi Golf would look waaay better with pipes at the corners.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (1998993C2S)*



1998993C2S said:


> Sent an email query to VWoA at the above link. I provided VW a solid PO for a MY10 Golf R 5 door in silver metallic, Leather, DSG, Navi and any other screwball option VW can provide. QUOTE]
> VWoA replied to my query declaring the R Golf is not comming to the USA...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (1998993C2S)*

I was at the dealer today, the VW representatives have told them that the Golf R is coming to NA. However, the engine size WILL be incorporated in the name. Yes, we're getting an R20.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (vwbugman74)*

Much better.


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

What colors does the European market Golf R come in?


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: eMail VWoA at this URL to show your "R" interest and desire to bring here (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_Much better.









Yep.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_
We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. 
On a track, in ideal conditions, AWD is unnecessary. Add road imperfections, pot holes, pebbles, sand, rocks, rain, snow and *any 2 wheel driven car will be left with its wheels spinning or ASR jumping in and cutting power. *

I agree for sure. LSD or XDS, the front end is just overpowered and useless. AWD is the only way to go and I'll only buy another performance VW if it is AWD and has some real power. Haven't had anything besides a VW in over 20 years, but that may all change if VW doesn't finally get it right. AWD + 300 hp. And probably a chip/exhaust will get it there. There's the antidote to the competition..... Hello VW?


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (337Kevin)*

That bumper does not look good, imho. GTI looks much better.
Also, sad to see the VR6 go. MK4 is the only R32 I'd get...


----------



## brotharon (Sep 7, 2005)

When does it come out...some sites say that it should hit na spring 2010, and others just say that the 2010 R20T will be released in na... I have already scoured the couch for loose change to use as a down payment...I want my R20T!!! I will miss my MS3 though... man, I would sure love to have a VW again... end senseless ranting


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_
It uses an EA 113 engine, like the 2006-mid 08 GTIs and other VWs of the era; a strengthened version of that engine, coupled with a K04, has been the powerplant for all the higher-powered factory 2.0T cars, not the later EA 888 engine. The TT-S, Scirocco R, Audi S3 and Seat Leon Cupra R all with 265/270hp use that engine, as the Golf R now does.
In fact, the engine cover itself physically looks like a cross between the EA 113 "fsi" and the EA 888 "tsi" (even says TSI like the 08 and later cars) covers, but it is an EA 113 under the skin.

_Modified by John Y at 2:50 PM 9-15-2009_

_Modified by John Y at 4:06 PM 9-15-2009_

Tell me, what basic mods are available for this EA 113? What engine forum should I look in? Just curious what a chip/exhaust can do for this power plant.
Thanks John


----------



## perfesser (Dec 25, 2005)

Seems like a lesser WRX for about $7K more.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (perfesser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perfesser* »_Seems like a lesser WRX for about $7K more.

Actually, it should be as fast (or faster) while being MUCH more refined.
This is the car I want for everyday usage. It appears to be the perfect blend of all things wanted automotive-wise: speed, sportiness, refinement, fuel economy, awesomeness, etc...










_Modified by EyeDoughnutNo at 11:06 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Tell me, what basic mods are available for this EA 113? What engine forum should I look in? Just curious what a chip/exhaust can do for this power plant.
Thanks John

Here you go APR has upgrades whatever level you want .







Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4578049


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

i found a short video of it on the tube, not in motion tho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT6MRaB2M7Q


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Wow, nice, but it will not sound the same as a V6 and it probably will not feel as solid and since its a turbo it will not have the punch out of the box till it gets to 2500 rpm. The qucik acceleration of the V6 saved my but from having a head on collision. My 1,8t got passat got t boned and totaled due to turbo lag. Hit the gas going 5 mph and nothing happened. I'll never buy a 4cylinder again. Just hope u never get hit going 5 mph you will not be able to get out of the way.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

add another $800 for 50,000 mile maintenance or another 35000 dollars if you forget to change it. I luv the V6


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag?*









You have a driving skills deficit.

_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_Wow, nice, but it will not sound the same as a V6 and it probably will not feel as solid and since its a turbo it will not have the punch out of the box till it gets to 2500 rpm. The qucik acceleration of the V6 saved my but from having a head on collision. My 1,8t got passat got t boned and totaled due to turbo lag. Hit the gas going 5 mph and nothing happened. I'll never buy a 4cylinder again. Just hope u never get hit going 5 mph you will not be able to get out of the way.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_








You have a driving skills deficit.


X2


----------



## iride (Sep 27, 2009)

hottt. but, someone said no sunroof (though the pics in the original story show one) and the exhaust system as pictured - which probably means no hitch mount for a bike rack - are deal breakers.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag? (liquid stereo)*

Try going 5 mph in 1st gear slowly , remember 1500 on the tech and punch it, the boost will not come in till 2500 to 3000 rpm and by time when that happens u been t boned. In my R32 I was going 30 mph in 5th gear when a lady in the opposite lane was hit in the rear end turned into my lane. I turned acelerated and got out of the way from 1500 rpm. Floor it in a 4cly turbo and nothing happens till 2500 or more rpm. Regaardless of how good of a driver u are turbo lag is lag.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag? (exodus20)*

What are you trying to say here??? In order to turbocharge any engine you first have to lower the compression. So yes untill you get the turbo spinning you will have less power down low than with a non turboed 4 cyl. 
But to say V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag?
WTF !!!
They better outlaw these T-boning turbos, they could kill people. 
If you want to feel torque go get you a new Camaro SS w/ the 426 horse engine. 
I have a Camaro and love it but I also understand and love my turbocharged GTI. 


_Modified by Pete O. Arguelles at 2:13 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Here you go APR has upgrades whatever level you want .







Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4578049



Thanks Bob. Maybe with all this R&D from APR and the title of this thread, the R20 will actually come to the states. It'd be great if it did. It's what I've been patiently waiting for. A VW chassis that can actually put 300+ whp to the ground. Ya whooo!


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_Try flooring a 270hp FWD car while taking a right angle turn...while its raining. I can do this, no drama, and that's with 300+hp. 

One does not generally 'floor' a car in a 90 degree wet turn and not expect some under steer, maybe the Acura has great electronics, but I have driven STi's in the wet...and turn 3a or 3b at Pacific or 2 or 12 at PIR is not a foot mash turn in any car in the rain.
Pacific Raceways October 2008 in the rain: watched my buddy spin into 5a in his STi while my lowly FWD Jetta was doing a nice 4 wheel drift around the apex of the FIA curbing. He dropped his front wheel inside the FIA strip trying stay in touch. Granted he stomps me in the straight...
Evo magazine has done alot of comparison testing of the Focus RS and Megane R26R. Both are FWD, both are great on their on the crappy British back roads, and kick butt on the track. RS is 300hp and the R26R is 230.

_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. 
On a track, in ideal conditions, AWD is unnecessary. Add road imperfections, pot holes, pebbles, sand, rocks, rain, snow and any 2 wheel driven car will be left with its wheels spinning or ASR jumping in and cutting power. 


I harp this because I hate seeing all these cars get so porky, and adversely affect the power to weight ratio. dunno, maybe I am an unrealistic idealist. But I like your prosaic response to agree to disagree. Thanks for that!
All that said...I would love to have one and get the haldex controller to shove more grunt to the rear if it comes AWD here.
Cheers!
Scott











_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 12:17 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScooterMac01* »_
One does not generally 'floor' a car in a 90 degree wet turn and not expect some under steer, maybe the Acura has great electronics, but I have driven STi's in the wet...and turn 3a or 3b at Pacific or 2 or 12 at PIR is not a foot mash turn in any car in the rain.
Pacific Raceways October 2008 in the rain: watched my buddy spin into 5a in his STi while my lowly FWD Jetta was doing a nice 4 wheel drift around the apex of the FIA curbing. He dropped his front wheel inside the FIA strip trying stay in touch. Granted he stomps me in the straight...
Evo magazine has done alot of comparison testing of the Focus RS and Megane R26R. Both are FWD, both are great on their on the crappy British back roads, and kick butt on the track. RS is 300hp and the R26R is 230.
I harp this because I hate seeing all these cars get so porky, and adversely affect the power to weight ratio. dunno, maybe I am an unrealistic idealist. But I like your prosaic response to agree to disagree. Thanks for that!
All that said...I would love to have one and get the haldex controller to shove more grunt to the rear if it comes AWD here.
Cheers!
Scott









_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 12:17 AM 9-28-2009_

Nice picture.
One generally doesn't floor a car on 90 degree turn in the rain (except when merging onto a busy street). This is worse case scenario and one could imagine various shades of grey from the scenario above.
Don't know about the Sti system, but Sh-AWD puts up to 80% of torque to the outside rear wheel. Friggin unreal what this thing can do.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (brotharon)*

how much does it weigh? Anyone know?


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag? (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_Try going 5 mph in 1st gear slowly , remember 1500 on the tech and punch it, the boost will not come in till 2500 to 3000 rpm and by time when that happens u been t boned. In my R32 I was going 30 mph in 5th gear when a lady in the opposite lane was hit in the rear end turned into my lane. I turned acelerated and got out of the way from 1500 rpm. Floor it in a 4cly turbo and nothing happens till 2500 or more rpm. Regaardless of how good of a driver u are turbo lag is lag.









you should have pushed the clutch in, and then floored it....Regardless, accidents happen, don't blame the car, blame the driver, whether it is you, or someone else.


----------



## pensive.d (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

VWOA, I know you’re watching this thread.







So I would like you to consider the following points: 
• VW initially did not think the Mk IV R32 would sell well enough in the USA to make it worth importing, but when they finally did import it, they were surprised by the demand for it.
• VW needs a “halo car” to boost its image in the USA. The Mk VI R is the logical car for this role, especially since the Scirocco isn’t coming here. Recall the positive press for the Mk IV R32 in the enthusiast magazines. 
• If you import the R, PLEASE DO NOT DUMB IT DOWN. Don’t give us inferior suspension or lower equipment levels. The kind of person who would buy an R is the kind of person who will pay for the good stuff.
• DSG is nice, but the skillful operation of a manual transmission can be very enjoyable for an enthusiastic driver. The Rs are supposed to be drivers’ cars. I suspect sales of the Mk V R32 suffered because it could only be had with DSG.
Come on, VWOA, do the right thing. You know you want to.


----------



## jarturo (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (pensive.d)*

Please come to Mexico like u did on 2003...with the Euro Version...
beautiful! beautiful!


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_Wow, nice, but it will not sound the same as a V6 and it probably will not feel as solid and since its a turbo it will not have the punch out of the box till it gets to 2500 rpm. The qucik acceleration of the V6 saved my but from having a head on collision. My 1,8t got passat got t boned and totaled due to turbo lag. Hit the gas going 5 mph and nothing happened. I'll never buy a 4cylinder again. Just hope u never get hit going 5 mph you will not be able to get out of the way. 









I wonder if comments like this are why the germans never bring the best cars here. The execs probably feel we're to dumb to handle the great cars they get.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (dredward)*

Sorry about my dumb comment, the new R is a nice car and I hope my comment will not influence them in making there decision to bring that nice car over here. I am sure the car will save fuel and have better overall performance. I more than likely would buy one myself. so in departing I would like to say VW please bring it to the US and ignore my dumb comment, we need a car to go against the STI and EVO here in the US.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jjmundt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjmundt* »_If it makes it to North America, I might be the first in line.








Regards,
Joel

you and i will be fighting for that position if thats the case


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Trict GTi)*

This is the car I thought the MKV should have been. I haven't posted here in a while probably since my '04 R32. Since then I moved onto a 2006 A4 3.2Q 6spd and now recently a 2008 BMW 135i. With a kid on the way and my love for VW still apparent I will take a 4 door, 6spd, with navi. This is basically a Audi S3 for less money! In fact if it wasn't for DSG I'd be driving an MK5 R32. VWOA I hope you are listening. I will sell my 135i tomorrow if you bring this car to America and you will regain a customer!!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: V6 saved you? Totaled due to turbo-lag? (exodus20)*

I wouldn't say nothing happens when you're at 5mph and flooring it. I've got a 1.8t and the lag isn't that bad. Sure you'll feel the lag if you're not in the ideal gear but if you're used to how the vehicle behaves it becomes natural which gear to use at certain speeds. Having said that though I do understand why you much prefer an NA over turbo due to its instant power delivery. I just like the reduced weight and better gas mileage the 4 cylinder turbocharged engines provide.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (pensive.d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pensive.d* »_ Edit/delete
• If you import the R, PLEASE DO NOT DUMB IT DOWN. Don’t give us inferior suspension or lower equipment levels. The kind of person who would buy an R is the kind of person who will pay for the good stuff.
• DSG is nice, but the skillful operation of a manual transmission can be very enjoyable for an enthusiastic driver. The Rs are supposed to be drivers’ cars. I suspect sales of the Mk V R32 suffered because it could only be had with DSG.
Come on, VWOA, do the right thing. You know you want to.


+1 So true. Listen up VWoA organization - Do the Right Thing!


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (1998993C2S)*

+2. 
I just threw down about 40K on a new car (which I love), but I'm still here on VWVortex waiting for VW to get it right.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_+2. 
I just threw down about 40K on a new car (which I love), but I'm still here on VWVortex waiting for VW to get it right. 

I drive a volvo now....
+3 i have owned many many VW and i am still some what young. but i am saving my pennies to buy this car almost out right when it comes out for the 2011 models....


----------



## phastman (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (peppeVR6)*

Peppe, I'm curious why you would choose this new R over the 135? Those are the two cars I would consider. But the 135 has more power and BMW traditionally has more refinement and better handling than competitors. So what makes you want the new R over the 135?


----------



## wnowak1 (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

My next car was going to be the Subaru WRX STI, but I'm going to wait and see if this will be available here.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (pensive.d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pensive.d* »_...Come on, VWOA, do the right thing. You know you want to.

Whoa, doing “the right thing” for enthusiasts and doing what’s right for VWGoA as a company is not necessarily the same thing.
Let’s try stepping out of our collective skins for a second and realize that nothing in the brutal Eurozone-to-US importation situation has changed since MKIV and MKV versions of the R. The Euro still overpowers the dollar, and we’re still talking about a small planned volume of a car that suffers from an identity crisis in the USA. VWAG never wanted (and likely still does not) to import the R32 here because their home market demographic is nearly non-existent in the US. They also never envisioned the boy-racer Subaru and Mitsu twins in the US or anywhere, as a competitive segment.

The good news is that we know VWGoA is actively pursuing this model on behalf of all R32 fans in USA, and that negotiations to date are looking good for US export. However, most are unaware of how slippery and complicated the slope is for them in doing so. As it was with the new Scirocco, a decision for Golf R business for the US, and how the car will be prepped  will ultimately be rendered by VWAG based on their financials relative to any viable market arguments (like it being a “brand magnet”) and the cost of build variants crunched by VWGoA. One thing that is cast in stone in all this is that, regardless of final US spec, the Golf R (or whatever it’s moniker) immediately enters the US market at a loss, and that this is cumulative to all the other Eurozone products currently in VWGoA's portfolio. Add to this the current market contraction in the USA, and you’ve got an uphill battle with a fiscally conservative parent company that is undoubtedly tired of subsidizing currency-based losses in the USA. The only light at the end of the tunnel here is potential profit offsets from VWGoA Chattanooga production, but that’s a ways off.

We’d do well to realize that, should well-meaning VWGoA planners try to test VWAG's patience by requesting more build variants compared to the MKV predecessor (which means even deeper losses compared to a “simpler build spec”), VWAG might close discussions altogether as they almost did back in 2007 on the MKV R32. How easily we forget that the MKV “DSG only and 2-door only” decision was made because neither VWAG nor VWOA could afford the extra build premium associated with a choice of 5-speed *and * DSG …never mind offering both 2-door and 4-door versions. *It was 2-door with DSG or nothing!*. Jamie explained this situation very succinctly in these forums way back in 2007. It is in the context of this history, whose principles were recently validated by the VWAG decision to not export the new Scirocco, that we should frame our expectations.
Given the above, we should consider ourselves extremely lucky to get anything remotely exiting and affordable from them in the form of a Golf R, at all.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (TechEd)*

I went to IAA and saw it, looks great but price is not so great ....47k EURO!!!!


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_....

I am reminded of a live album from Talking Heads... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_
Whoa, doing “the right thing” for enthusiasts and doing what’s right for VWGoA as a company is not necessarily the same thing.
Let’s try stepping out of our collective skins for a second and realize that nothing in the brutal Eurozone-to-US importation situation has changed since MKIV and MKV versions of the R. The Euro still overpowers the dollar, and we’re still talking about a small planned volume of a car that suffers from an identity crisis in the USA. VWAG never wanted (and likely still does not) to import the R32 here because their home market demographic is nearly non-existent in the US. They also never envisioned the boy-racer Subaru and Mitsu twins in the US or anywhere, as a competitive segment.

The good news is that we know VWGoA is actively pursuing this model on behalf of all R32 fans in USA, and that negotiations to date are looking good for US export. However, most are unaware of how slippery and complicated the slope is for them in doing so. As it was with the new Scirocco, a decision for Golf R business for the US, and how the car will be prepped  will ultimately be rendered by VWAG based on their financials relative to any viable market arguments (like it being a “brand magnet”) and the cost of build variants crunched by VWGoA. One thing that is cast in stone in all this is that, regardless of final US spec, the Golf R (or whatever it’s moniker) immediately enters the US market at a loss, and that this is cumulative to all the other Eurozone products currently in VWGoA's portfolio. Add to this the current market contraction in the USA, and you’ve got an uphill battle with a fiscally conservative parent company that is undoubtedly tired of subsidizing currency-based losses in the USA. The only light at the end of the tunnel here is potential profit offsets from VWGoA Chattanooga production, but that’s a ways off.

We’d do well to realize that, should well-meaning VWGoA planners try to test VWAG's patience by requesting more build variants compared to the MKV predecessor (which means even deeper losses compared to a “simpler build spec”), VWAG might close discussions altogether as they almost did back in 2007 on the MKV R32. How easily we forget that the MKV “DSG only and 2-door only” decision was made because neither VWAG nor VWOA could afford the extra build premium associated with a choice of 5-speed *and * DSG …never mind offering both 2-door and 4-door versions. *It was 2-door with DSG or nothing!*. Jamie explained this situation very succinctly in these forums way back in 2007. It is in the context of this history, whose principles were recently validated by the VWAG decision to not export the new Scirocco, that we should frame our expectations.
Given the above, we should consider ourselves extremely lucky to get anything remotely exiting and affordable from them in the form of a Golf R, at all.

Great post, TechEd.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (TechEd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechEd* »_
Whoa, doing “the right thing” for enthusiasts and doing what’s right for VWGoA as a company is not necessarily the same thing.

I agree with every word in your post, read rational ,,,, but there's a however,,, and that is,,, wait for it ,,,this is the car business! How do we do it? Volume I tells ya!
As an aside go to the Audi USA site where you can build a MY2010 A3 TDI all gussied up in the $39k range. That's a "Whoa" however real.

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 7:38 PM 9-29-2009_


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 10:44 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## VWpackinHEAT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

start saving your money people it looks like our prayers have been answered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....79993


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VWpackinHEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpackinHEAT* »_start saving your money people it looks like our prayers have been answered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....79993


Already started saving i opened up a high interest CD that takes out a good chunk of my pay check every week







!]
But its for the greater casue


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phastman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phastman* »_Peppe, I'm curious why you would choose this new R over the 135? Those are the two cars I would consider. But the 135 has more power and BMW traditionally has more refinement and better handling than competitors. So what makes you want the new R over the 135?

Well there are several reasons. One being the practicality of having a 4-door hatchback and secondly the AWD. I'm beginning to realize at my age that 0-60 only means so much as far as real world driving goes. Having owned two A4's and my previous R32 I much prefer driving a AWD car in New England. I paid $39,775 for my 135i and it does not even have leather seats, power seats, or navigation. It is my first BMW and I love it but I think that VW has come along way. Dollar for dollar you will get more with the R and I'm not a badge whore! I also like the fact that the new R is a 4cyl which cuts down on weight and should provide better handling characteristics. 270hp is plenty for real world driving situations and besides a simply chip or tune can add substantial hp! Reason enough?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (peppeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppeVR6* »_
Well there are several reasons. One being the practicality of having a 4-door hatchback and secondly the AWD. I'm beginning to realize at my age that 0-60 only means so much as far as real world driving goes. Having owned two A4's and my previous R32 I much prefer driving a AWD car in New England. I paid $39,775 for my 135i and it does not even have leather seats, power seats, or navigation. It is my first BMW and I love it but I think that VW has come along way. Dollar for dollar you will get more with the R and I'm not a badge whore! I also like the fact that the new R is a 4cyl which cuts down on weight and should provide better handling characteristics. 270hp is plenty for real world driving situations and besides a simply chip or tune can add substantial hp! Reason enough?

I have never seen my hatch area as adding much utility.
The floor is so tall say compared to my wifes PT Cruiser that her car gets all the hauling duties.
If its in 4 door and a 6MT option it will offer more utility... 2 Door and DSG only will not.
I wish the 135i came in 4 Door hatch here in the US... game over.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (XM_Rocks)*

So I'll bite... Me thinks the Golf R will open around $31,999.00 cresting to $35-36K with Navi, Dynaudio stereo and a random option or two etc.

EDIT: $37-38K
Make mine a metallic silver 5 door (preferably) or 3 door, either way black leather with all the trimmings. Where are the POs sent....
_Modified by 1998993C2S at 11:00 AM 9-30-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 6:26 PM 9-30-2009_


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 10:26 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (peppeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppeVR6* »_
Well there are several reasons. One being the practicality of having a 4-door hatchback and secondly the AWD. I'm beginning to realize at my age that 0-60 only means so much as far as real world driving goes. Having owned two A4's and my previous R32 I much prefer driving a AWD car in New England. I paid $39,775 for my 135i and it does not even have leather seats, power seats, or navigation. It is my first BMW and I love it but I think that VW has come along way. Dollar for dollar you will get more with the R and I'm not a badge whore! I also like the fact that the new R is a 4cyl which cuts down on weight and should provide better handling characteristics. 270hp is plenty for real world driving situations and besides a simply chip or tune can add substantial hp! Reason enough?

X2 someone almost covinced me into getting a bmw and i was like rear wheel drive or awd???
AWD


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (1998993C2S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998993C2S* »_So I'll bite... Me thinks the Golf R will open around $31,999.00 cresting to $35-36K with Navi, Dynaudio stereo and a random option or two etc.
Make mine a metallic silver 5 door (preferably) or 3 door, either way black leather with all the trimmings. Where are the POs sent....
_Modified by 1998993C2S at 11:00 AM 9-30-2009_

I will agree with you.
also isn't the 2.0tsi motor cheaper than the 3.2l vr6?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Trict GTi)*

Audi USA prices a MY10 A3 2.0 Sportback, quattro w/DSG like so. (a similarly positioned drive train as the recently enhanced Golf R Haldex ~ ... Christ,,, it's a shared chassis basically sans any MkVI Golf variances)
Silver paint, Cold pkg., Navi w/CD, Sport pkg. (18"s), Convenience Pkg., Rear door airbags and Aluminum roof rails for a grand total of $39k. 
Reminds me of a SNL skit back in the hyper inflation days of the Carter administration where the SNL cast declared we'd all be Millionaires in the years ahead. $39k for an A3 Sportback... Whoa!
For perspective my MY86 GTI w/factory leather cost $12,000.
_Modified by 1998993C2S at 11:33 AM 9-30-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 11:34 AM 9-30-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 12:12 PM 9-30-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 10:35 AM 10-1-2009_


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 4:17 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
X2 someone almost covinced me into getting a bmw and i was like rear wheel drive or awd???
AWD

In Texas we have two season... Hot and Mild.








RWD > AWD here.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (VWpackinHEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpackinHEAT* »_start saving your money people it looks like our prayers have been answered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....79993

this was posted about 3 pages ago.... so with autoweek sayn its comn out means nothing really till VWoA says its comn out.... but i sure hope AW is right


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
I have never seen my hatch area as adding much utility.
The floor is so tall say compared to my wifes PT Cruiser that her car gets all the hauling duties.
If its in 4 door and a 6MT option it will offer more utility... 2 Door and DSG only will not.
I wish the 135i came in 4 Door hatch here in the US... game over.










You clearly missed this weeks' Top Gear (from 2005) on BBC America...
No matter what your opinion of Jeremy Clarkson, you won't fit him in the back seat of a 1 series 5 door but you'll gasp as he sits perfectly fine in the rear of a 2 door R32. You can wish, but do not bet against the new /_R_ having less room.
As for the hatch being less useful than your (gag) PT Cruiser, you're also wrong. Among the worst rentals my wife and I have ever had to endure have been PT Cruisers. Two 25" suitcases, standing up no less, absolutely fill the PT's hatch; that's it. Our carryons have to go in the back seat. I may have to lift the bags a little higher to get them into my GTI's hatch, but they disappear once inside. The 5 door bimmer... LOL
Fold the seats down as I've done this very afternoon and it will swallow four wheels and tires, my 18" race jack, 7 gallon cooler, a folding camp chair, my 3 drawer toolchest, my helmet bag, my 36" weekender duffel bag, and a 13 gallon tub full of paddock stuff. Oh, and the front seat will be free for a passenger still. A handful of the new /_R_ will see this kind of use... they will bring smiles to the faces of their drivers.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*

Search Top Gear for their Audi S3 article, its an older one. The Top Gear folks try to balance the 265PS 2.0 Audi S3 Quattro Sportback against the mere front driver VW GTI of the day.... Money Talks . . . (less is more that is)

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 5:38 AM 10-1-2009_


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 10:23 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## VWpackinHEAT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
this was posted about 3 pages ago.... so with autoweek sayn its comn out means nothing really till VWoA says its comn out.... but i sure hope AW is right

o
IMO all signs point to the R coming to NA. these videos are not considered an official announcement of the R coming over but im sure they are on to something! i mean a 4 door hatch with a economical 4 cyl and AWD that is money for us cali boys. the R is my next car and i cant wait 


_Modified by VWpackinHEAT at 5:28 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (VWpackinHEAT)*

I forgot to mention the runcraps that came with my 135i. I mean run flats. They are horrendous. Everyone over at http://www.1addicts who owns a 135i has complained about them. They make for a much more harsher ride as well as being very loud. I find this unacceptable for a performance vehicle. My 04 R32 didn't have a spare but it came with a mobility kit. I could have lived with that over the run flats which also are very very expensive. I had a leak in my tire and the bill came to $500 with mounting!! Thank God for tire insurance. I know the Goodyears on the 04 R32's bubbled a lot but at least they handled quite nicely!


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: (VWpackinHEAT)*

From what I've read Canada will not be getting this beast


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (VWpackinHEAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpackinHEAT* »_
o
IMO all signs point to the R coming to NA. these videos are not considered an official announcement of the R coming over but im sure they are on to something! i mean a 4 door hatch with a economical 4 cyl and AWD that is money for us cali boys. the R is my next car and i cant wait 

_Modified by VWpackinHEAT at 5:28 PM 10-1-2009_

Well i sure hope so... and i was a cali boy for about a year in the OC... damn its expensive to live out there


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (slowMK3GTI)*

Ya know,, the MY10 Golf R's drive train is basically the layout of the presently offered (NA) MY09 Audi A3 Sportback 2.0/DSG Quattro. Who knows, the enhanced Haldex layout could see a running production change in the VW/Audi vehicles which use this. So why would the North American market no less Canada not see these additional VW variants on what is an existing drive train? 
$4 bucks say's North America in total gets the VW Golf R! 


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 7:03 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
Well i sure hope so... and i was a cali boy for about a year in the OC... damn its expensive to live out there 

Sure glad you didn't become a valley ***, Cali blows!


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jjmundt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjmundt* »_If it makes it to North America, I might be the first in line.








Regards,
Joel

Please tell us at what cost? and why?
My guess it will cost $35-$38k LARGE!!! for a GOLF!!
When a $23k Cobablt SS will atleast keep up with it around a track....maybe even outrun it.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_
Please tell us at what cost? and why?

My guess it will cost $35-$38k LARGE!!! for a GOLF!!

When a $23k Cobablt SS will atleast keep up with it around a track....maybe even outrun it.


I'll have to agree. I myself own a Cobalt SS Turbo for which I got out the door for 21,900. This beast is nothing compared to my Mk4 and MK5's running around. The great thing I Love is how cheap they aRe to mod. $270 tune gives you 300-310 whp from stock 243whp, 3"exhaust from Hahn $680, Massive 4" thick intercooler replacement(it comes stock with a FMIC) $650, SRI $130, I had a KO4+ swap $800( bigger garrett internals), Performance Charge piping $300. All that for about 6 1/2K I did have other things. All that more than makes up for the interior. Last dyno I had was 345whp 374trq. I Love this car and it handles better than a Suby STI. 0-60(or 62 for you fancy guys) done in 5.4 second with stock 243whp unlike the R's 30-35K price with 270 engine horse power AWD and only pulling a 5.5 second 0-60. Hmmmmmm is it really worth it? Having had both worlds, NO! I'll go with a Cobalt SS anyday over a Golf R. Now a Sorroco R would be a differrent story but were not getting that are we, were just getting scraps, darn.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*

The build quality of the R20T is alot better then the SS. SS did come a long way and is a good car. German engineering cost $$$$$$. If you drive safe in your ss and don't race it in inclement weather you should have nothing to worry about. And if you really want speed take that 32000 and buy a Camaro SS that has more street cred then any VW will ever have 400 ++ HP and you"ll get more lookers


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_The build quality of the R20T is alot better then the SS. SS did come a long way and is a good car. German engineering cost $$$$$$. If you drive safe in your ss and don't race it in inclement weather you should have nothing to worry about. And if you really want speed take that 32000 and buy a Camaro SS that has more street cred then any VW will ever have 400 ++ HP and you"ll get more lookers










Hey, true that about the Camaro SS. You will get lookers and more power for 32K. I've thought about it but I've also thought about how heavey they are. Also, you say German engineering is $$$$$$$$. I want you to go look under the hood of a Cobalt SS Turbo. The bowtie has learned new tricks and there is nothing really American in the Cobalt SS except for the interior. Ecotec 2.0L direct Injected engine is from GM Europe. Who is GM Europe? That would be your friends at Opel, where is Opel located? Germany! The F35 trans in the Cobalt SS is from Saab, who is Swedish. Hmmmmmm, so going back to your comment is "German engineering cost $$$$$$", really? I paid 22K for german engineering, and it doesn't take much brains or be German to make an interior nice. Either way, the Golf R is nice and all just the performance figures should be better. I can't wait for a review by Top Gear and or Car&Driver, to see what a good driver can pull with this new platform. Bring the Scirorrco R and I'll then sale the Balt for the better looks then.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*

I test drove a new Mk-VI GTI with manual and cloth. The sticker was $28k. The dealer sold a Mk-VI four door GTI with leather, DSG and Nav for $31k. I think the Golf R will be in the upper $30s.


_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 7:17 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (vr6gtispeed)*

Yeah your right they make the G8 and the other two souped up nice G's that look like M5's and that cold caddy cts - v which is the M5 killer up to a 150 mph. Thinks for taking the scales off my eyes. Sometimes I look at my MK V R32 and say did I make a mistake. I luv the muscular feel of the V6 and all that grip. One day while taking off in the rain my car leaped, actually left the ground during accelerration. Once I get to 50,000 miles I am going to put a turbo on it. My dealer Reeve's import motor cars will do the work then I should be good for 450 to 500 hp. Then I will not regret it any more.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey man, nothing to regret about any car you get( maybe except Pinto owner back in the 70's). Any car can be turn into a beast if built, you just have the leg up already. Good luck with your build and I personally think that you'll push more than that out of your car. Later


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_( maybe except Pinto owner back in the 70's)


Hey 40rty ~ don't go mess'in withd da Pony,,, er Pinto! Flame on...


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_I test drove a new Mk-VI GTI with manual and cloth. The sticker was $28k. The dealer sold a Mk-VI four door GTI with leather, DSG and Nav for $31k. I think the Golf R will be in the upper $30s.

_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 7:17 PM 10-4-2009_

that cant be right







that is insane!!!! it basically the same car as a mk5 except for some exterior and interior changes. thats about a 5K$ jump from the mk5..... i hope that is not accurate, if it is you mine as well buy a audi or bmw







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Phontsolo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_
Please tell us at what cost? and why?
My guess it will cost $35-$38k LARGE!!! for a GOLF!!
When a $23k Cobablt SS will atleast keep up with it around a track....maybe even outrun it.

I hate this argument: "$35-$38k LARGE!!! for a GOLF!!" 
So freakin' what!!! 
I'd never ever buy a Chevy Cobalt over the VW R32/R20 no matter how low the price was and no matter how much horse power it has. Have you seen the Colbat?







How about the build quality of a Chevy compared to a VW R32? Huh? Have you ever compared the two? I'm guessing you haven't. VW has great build quality all around. Just as good a Audi and BMW in my opinion. 
My 2008 VW R32 cost me around $32G's and I'm extremely happy with it and would gladly pay that over and over again just to avoid buying a Cobalt. If someone gave me a Cobalt for free I'd sell it and buy an R32.


----------



## Phontsolo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
that cant be right







that is insane!!!! it basically the same car as a mk5 except for some exterior and interior changes. thats about a 5K$ jump from the mk5..... i hope that is not accurate, if it is you mine as well buy a audi or bmw







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Another argument i hate: Over 30K?! "Might as well buy an Audi or BMW."
Why? I agree that Audi and BMW's are great cars. Great performers and have great quality. But so does my 2008 R32 and my dad's GTI. Very good quality and performance. Right up there with Audi and BMW in my opinion. My R32 was and is worth the 32G's i paid for it. With out a doubt it was worth it to me.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Phontsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phontsolo* »_

I hate this argument: "$35-$38k LARGE!!! for a GOLF!!" 

So freakin' what!!! 

I'd never ever buy a Chevy Cobalt over the VW R32/R20 no matter how low the price was and no matter how much horse power it has. Have you seen the Colbat?







How about the build quality of a Chevy compared to a VW R32? Huh? Have you ever compared the two? I'm guessing you haven't. VW has great build quality all around. Just as good a Audi and BMW in my opinion. 

My 2008 VW R32 cost me around $32G's and I'm extremely happy with it and would gladly pay that over and over again just to avoid buying a Cobalt. If someone gave me a Cobalt for free I'd sell it and buy an R32.










It all comes down to just what your wanting. I know the interior of the Cobalt is not great, but my priority when buying a car is not always breaking the bank for the best, but looking for the best performance for my buck. I love VW's and all but at the time of me shopping around I found that the Cobalt performance and price were awesome. To this date I have yet to hear any rattles or have anything break. Under the hood, its german so no worries there. Body wise I have no issues. Brakes, also German. Trans, swedish. I know Chevy has produced horse **** for the pass years but they are taking notes and cleaning their act. They have the performance part of the formula down, they just need to get there luxeries straighten out next, a task they are already working on. I wouldn't make comments only making assumptions based on the past as things do move evetually forward. With me, I live in both worlds, if I want to head to the track I taKe the Cobalt SS/TC, if I want to go to the beach feeling comfortable and cattered to, I hope in the Jetta. I can't go wrong either way. 


_Modified by 40rty at 5:52 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Phontsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phontsolo* »_ Another argument i hate: Over 30K?! "Might as well buy an Audi or BMW." Why? I agree that Audi and BMW's are great cars. Great performers and have great quality. But so does my 2008 R32 and my dad's GTI. Very good quality and performance. Right up there with Audi and BMW in my opinion. My R32 was and is worth the 32G's i paid for it. With out a doubt it was worth it to me. 

i dont think you under stand what im sayn... i love vw's and thats all i really buy. but over 30 for a gti it insane just a regular gti... so that mean the if they bring the R to the states its goin to be close to 40 if not more!!!! and that is just retaded... we are not all rich and can afford a 40k dollar car... 30 is even strechn it for me but i would buy and R for 30ish.... so in other words you can buy a base a3 for around 30 or buy a regular gti for 30... do the math


----------



## SeouLBrotha (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (slowMK3GTI)*

Some people will be able to afford it and some won't. 
For those who can, it's great. For those who can't, buy a cobalt or wait to buy a used R. Why all the complaining?


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

WRX and Evo now have nothing on VW. I love the potential of the new R. 


_Modified by bryanb5.5 at 10:49 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_WRX and Evo now have nothing on VW. I love the potential of the new R. 

_Modified by bryanb5.5 at 10:49 AM 10-8-2009_

There will be potential in the new R but will it do 400HP with just Bolt on's? Probably not cause its a VW. An EVO X new engine is capable of doing that and you can get it for 30K. What is the weight of a R?


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (SeouLBrotha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeouLBrotha* »_Some people will be able to afford it and some won't. For those who can, it's great. For those who can't, buy a cobalt or wait to buy a used R. Why all the complaining? 

im not complaining... im just wondering y there is a mark up on the mk6 of 5k dollars... the regular gti not the R.... also im not goin to buy a POS cobalt... who cares if its fast. its hidious.... if i want a fast car for 20 ill just buy a used R or s4 or somethin


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
im not complaining... im just wondering y there is a mark up on the mk6 of 5k dollars... the regular gti not the R.... also im not goin to buy a POS cobalt... who cares if its fast. its hidious.... if i want a fast car for 20 ill just buy a used R or s4 or somethin



Your right the Cobalt is a piece of **** and ugly, its the SS that gets a better look. Everyone buys a car for either just looks or performance. By your screename I'm guessing your more of a slow/cruising kinda guy. Thant's your way, I'd rather have performance before looks. The new R does both its just the price. Its funny though you calling German engineering a POS.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_

Your right the Cobalt is a piece of **** and ugly, its the SS that gets a better look. Everyone buys a car for either just looks or performance. By your screename I'm guessing your more of a slow/cruising kinda guy. Thant's your way, I'd rather have performance before looks. The new R does both its just the price. Its funny though you calling German engineering a POS.


oh no im deff not a slow/cruising kinda, that was just my name from like 6 years ago because i had a vr and i thought it was slow and i wanted it to be fast but didnt have the money. im def not all looks, i just want class, and a cobalt is not class also its not german engineering, its a mut!! it has some german, swedish, american EXT.







just because it has a few german parts does not make it german....


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_

I know the interior of the Cobalt is not great

_Modified by 40rty at 5:52 PM 10-7-2009_

also y would you want a car with crappy interior, that what you are sitting in and looking at alllll the time.... that is one of the most important parts of a car. if your uncomfortable and it makes you puke in your mouth y would you want a car like that... maybe its just me but i def think its important


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
also y would you want a car with crappy interior, that what you are sitting in and looking at alllll the time.... that is one of the most important parts of a car. if your uncomfortable and it makes you puke in your mouth y would you want a car like that... maybe its just me but i def think its important

I'm actually very comfortable withe the Recaro's the Cobalt come with and the interior, though of cheaper material than usual is not that bad. I might be sitting in it but I'm busy enjoying the car engine. My mind is on the road and focus on the car. Interior is super nice to have but not something essential for me to be happy with a car. Like i mentioned before, if I want to go for a cruise/chill out at the beach then I jump in the GLI. When I get in my Cobalt SS/TC I'm still very comfortable cause the Cobalt Also has recaros and feeling power that goes way beyond my GLI, all while enjoying music through the Pioneer speaker with the 10" stock sub in the truck. I'm not trying to dig at you or anything, just that calling a car POS only because its not as popular is not the way to go about things. There are millions of People in the US that are very happy with the Cobalt SS. Also might want to take a look at what defines a car by heart, 

ENGINE- CHASIS- SUSPENSION all other things are complimentary thats why they come to us as "options" at the counter my fellow VDUBBER. I Love my VDub, I also Love my Cobalt SS each filling a niche in my soul when I drive them.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_
I'm actually very comfortable withe the Recaro's the Cobalt come with and the interior, though of cheaper material than usual is not that bad. I might be sitting in it but I'm busy enjoying the car engine. My mind is on the road and focus on the car. Interior is super nice to have but not something essential for me to be happy with a car. Like i mentioned before, if I want to go for a cruise/chill out at the beach then I jump in the GLI. When I get in my Cobalt SS/TC I'm still very comfortable cause the Cobalt Also has recaros and feeling power that goes way beyond my GLI, all while enjoying music through the Pioneer speaker with the 10" stock sub in the truck. I'm not trying to dig at you or anything, just that calling a car POS only because its not as popular is not the way to go about things. There are millions of People in the US that are very happy with the Cobalt SS. Also might want to take a look at what defines a car by heart, 

ENGINE- CHASIS- SUSPENSION all other things are complimentary thats why they come to us as "options" at the counter my fellow VDUBBER. I Love my VDub, I also Love my Cobalt SS each filling a niche in my soul when I drive them. 

ok well if you enjoy your cobalt great, just not for me... lets get back to Vdubs sense this is vwvortex... so how about that new R


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

What is the projected weight of the R? Its going to be a little less I imagine since their using a 4 banger. Does this thing come with a FMIC or dual side intercoolers?


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (40rty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *40rty* »_What is the projected weight of the R? Its going to be a little less I imagine since their using a 4 banger. Does this thing come with a FMIC or dual side intercoolers?

IIRC,... should be FMIC. I forget the numbers but I thought the Golf R weighs someting like 3300-3400 ballpark. Can someone confirm this? Oh and can we stop talking about Cobalts for a few pages?


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*

reported yesterday. I didn't flip through 9 pgs to see if anyone else posted it....
http://www.automotiveaddicts.c...erica
http://www.motorauthority.com/...r-u-s



_Modified by JayJetta at 9:28 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (JayJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayJetta* »_reported yesterday. I didn't flip through 9 pgs to see if anyone else posted it....
http://www.automotiveaddicts.c...erica
http://www.motorauthority.com/...r-u-s


Unfortunately, both articles have little basis in fact and are adorned instead with


----------



## VWpackinHEAT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (VDubFan32)*

the R is coming people ill bet a cobalt on that


----------



## MOTIONblur (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Oh c'mon VWOA/VORTEX - please give us something more to bite into. Atleast an official roster for serious buyers willing to put down some depo$it$ on the new Golf R. The speculation is killing me! Can't be that hard and I'm sure the decision has already been made at board room level to bring it over. If the scirroco is out of the question than kill the speculation once and for all and then reveal pricing/availability for the golf R. The more this drags on the more I might be inclined to roll with an audi S4 or S5. The golf while a much smaller car is still very close to my heart and I'll wait for it if I know its coming and when.
I'll be waiting VWOA.....


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL, your right the R is coming. I just wish they would bring both R's. I would kill for the Scirocco R!


----------



## gm2lou (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (40rty)*

If its coming Ill be waiting


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_LUV* »_
IIRC,... should be FMIC. I forget the numbers but I thought the Golf R weighs someting like 3300-3400 ballpark. Can someone confirm this? Oh and can we stop talking about Cobalts for a few pages?

Yes enough about the Cobalts why would the R be compared to the Cobalt this is WAY more car? Anyone comparing the R to the Cobalt is nuts:screwy:. The R begs for more boost which is what the engineers intented, it has been factory engineered and prepped for big turbo 450 horses easy. On top of all this boost is all wheel drive HeLLo.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_
Yes enough about the Cobalts why would the R be compared to the Cobalt this is WAY more car? Anyone comparing the R to the Cobalt is nuts:screwy:. The R begs for more boost which is what the engineers intented, it has been factory engineered and prepped for big turbo 450 horses easy. On top of all this boost is all wheel drive HeLLo.









i couldnt agree more... thankyou


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

So . . . I've seen what all the articles/links say . . . but has there been rock solid confirmation of a 6-spd manual transmission? All the articles seem to gloss over whether or not it's DSG only or not.


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Groundskeeper)*

From their FB page:

_Quote, originally posted by *VWVortex* »_Time to clear up some and give you an update on the Golf R. Volkswagen of America is still crunching numbers to see if they can offer the Golf R in America. VWoA would like to offer both 2 and 4-dr models with a choice of 6-speed manual or DSG transmissions. As of this moment the Golf R has NOT been approved for the U.S. market. We'll let you know as soon as we hear something. Things look good at this stage though.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_
Yes enough about the Cobalts why would the R be compared to the Cobalt this is WAY more car? Anyone comparing the R to the Cobalt is nuts:screwy:. The R begs for more boost which is what the engineers intented, it has been factory engineered and prepped for big turbo 450 horses easy. On top of all this boost is all wheel drive HeLLo.









I don't think that you guys are understanding what the poster was talking about when he brought up the Cobalts. Yes the R is "WAY" more car than the cobalt, but it is also half the price and not really that bad. Now I'm not defending the cobalt, but there other other fun cars out than just cars from VW/AUDI. And it is twice the price!!! Yes it maybe twice the car, but not everyone can afford an R. DONE








Now on the the R. I hope it comes in a 4 door because I think VW got it right when they started to offer the GTI in the 4 door. Some say sports cars are only 2 doors, but they opened "more doors" for buyers when they offered it in both. The price is way out of comfort zone to spend on a car. It's a wonderful car but it still is a golf. Remember when the rabbit/golf/rabbit/and then back to golf car was a econo car?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_
I don't think that you guys are understanding what the poster was talking about when he brought up the Cobalts. Yes the R is "WAY" more car than the cobalt, but it is also half the price and not really that bad. Now I'm not defending the cobalt, but there other other fun cars out than just cars from VW/AUDI. And it is twice the price!!! Yes it maybe twice the car, but not everyone can afford an R. DONE








Now on the the R. I hope it comes in a 4 door because I think VW got it right when they started to offer the GTI in the 4 door. Some say sports cars are only 2 doors, but they opened "more doors" for buyers when they offered it in both. The price is way out of comfort zone to spend on a car. It's a wonderful car but it still is a golf. Remember when the rabbit/golf/rabbit/and then back to golf car was a econo car?
Thanks
Justind

Right, and you know the price of the Golf R over here right? No. Unless the Cobalt SS costs $15-16K it its not half the price. This is the Golf R article, not a "but my Cobalt has the same HP stock" thread. Enough already.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*

I say the only advantage the Golf R has over the Cobalt is the AWD system but then the Ford Focus RS FWD is faster than the Ford Focus RS AWD. The Cobalt recently had its Nürburgring record broke. We’ll have to see what the Golf R’s times at the Ring will be. I don’t think it will beat the Cobalt’s time.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (vr6gtispeed)*

Alright then. I'm going to trade in my Acura TL with AWD for a Cobalt because it's faster around Nürburgring








Guys there is sooooo much more to a car then acceleration times, lap-times, and horsepower. Depending on what your priorities are, you will spend less or more to make YOUR driving experience enjoyable. Trying to place monetary value comparing two vastly different cars is asinine and a waste of time. 
Personally I hate the idea of having one car for the track and one car as a daily driver. I'd rather have one that can do both. Having just bought a new car I listed my priorities and surprisingly the list looked something like this.
1. AWD 2. Cabin tech 3. Cabin comfort/quality 4. Reliability 5. Utility/Interior room 6. Performance 7. Not BMW or Mercedes
Seeing as this is a younger crowd, I suspect that your priorities are different, and I respect that. Just as you should respect other folks and their priorities. 
If 0-60 bragging rights and track lap-times are your top priorities the Golf R is NOT for you. Understand this is not everyone's view and move on. If the Golf R comes stateside with 4 doors and has the cabin tech I saw in the CC, I can see myself in one in a couple of years. 
Now only if they dropped the turbocharged 5 cylinder they put in the Audi TT







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_Alright then. I'm going to trade in my Acura TL with AWD for a Cobalt because it's faster around Nürburgring








Guys there is sooooo much more to a car then acceleration times, lap-times, and horsepower. Depending on what your priorities are, you will spend less or more to make YOUR driving experience enjoyable. Trying to place monetary value comparing two vastly different cars is asinine and a waste of time. 
Personally I hate the idea of having one car for the track and one car as a daily driver. I'd rather have one that can do both. Having just bought a new car I listed my priorities and surprisingly the list looked something like this.
1. AWD 2. Cabin tech 3. Cabin comfort/quality 4. Reliability 5. Utility/Interior room 6. Performance 7. Not BMW or Mercedes
Seeing as this is a younger crowd, I suspect that your priorities are different, and I respect that. Just as you should respect other folks and their priorities. 
If 0-60 bragging rights and track lap-times are your top priorities the Golf R is NOT for you. Understand this is not everyone's view and move on. If the Golf R comes stateside with 4 doors and has the cabin tech I saw in the CC, I can see myself in one in a couple of years. 


Toyin said:


> Alright then. I'm going to trade in my Acura TL with AWD for a Cobalt because it's faster around Nürburgring
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Toyin said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_I say the only advantage the Golf R has over the Cobalt is the AWD system but then the Ford Focus RS FWD is faster than the Ford Focus RS AWD. The Cobalt recently had its Nürburgring record broke. We’ll have to see what the Golf R’s times at the Ring will be. I don’t think it will beat the Cobalt’s time.

enough about the cobalt.... y do people keep bringing it up, no one cares about that car in this forum except for like 2 people so talk about it on your cobalt forums


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*late to the game, yes, somewhat related*

got this from volktalk a few weeks back:
VIC Web Responses <[email protected]>
to	sieben
date	Wed, Sep 30, 2009 at 2:21 PM
subject	RE: CONTACT US 9/30 sb
mailed-by	vw.com
Dear Sieben,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We appreciate your
interest in the GTI!
Currently, there are no plans to produce the GTI model with the 4Motion option or the diesel engine. Also, there are no plans to add a diesel model with 4Motion and 6-speed manual transmission. We do encourage you to stay in contact with us for future model updates.
Thank you again for stopping by!
Stephanie B.
Volktalk
-----Original Message-----
From: sieben
Sent: Tuesday, September 29, 2009 11:07 PM
To: VIC Web Responses
Subject: CONTACT US
(which was a reply to my inquiries below
The Topic: Future Model of Interest
The Name: sieben
The Comment: When can we expect an AWD 6MT GTi in the US? GTi R? How about a diesel vehicle with AWD and 6MT?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*even more "answers" from VWoA (dumb answers, but answers nonetheless)*

so they'll probably wait until the final year of the MkVI generation to bring it...................
...
from	VIC Web Responses <[email protected]>
to	sieben
date	Thu, Oct 15, 2009 at 11:09 AM
subject	RE: CONTACT US 10/15
mailed-by	vw.com
Dear Sieben,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We appreciate your interest in the Volkswagen Golf R series vehicle.
At this time, the R series does not meet our marketing objectives for North America. Therefore, we have no plans to offer this model in the United States or Canada. I recommend you visit your local authorized dealer for a test-drive of the 2010 Volkswagen GTI!
A perennial award winner, the GTI keeps the options that make it Volkswagen's uber-hatchback while providing an updated look that redefines the classic hot hatch. The 2.0-liter FSI turbocharged four cylinder engine comes standard with 200 horsepower and 207 lbs.-ft. of torque; with the standard six-speed transmission or the optional six speed DSG dual clutch transmission it proves to be more than capable at bringing the thrill to the daily commute. The GTI continues to highlight Volkswagen's commitment to offer affordable German engineered cars that are fun-to-drive!
*Please note, the information above is subject to change without notice.
Thanks again for stopping by vw.com!
Matt
Volktalk

-----Original Message-----
From: sieben
Sent: Wednesday, October 14, 2009 3:44 PM
To: VIC Web Responses
Subject: CONTACT US
Contact Us
The Topic: Future Model of Interest
The Name: sieben
The Email: sieben
The Comment: When can we expect to see the Golf R of the MkVI generation in the United States? Will it come with 2 doors? 4 doors? Manual transmission?


_Modified by sieben at 12:39 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (sieben)*

Sad to here, perhaps they will sale it in Canada, then you could buy it there and take it back to US


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_The GTI continues to highlight Volkswagen's commitment to offer *affordable* German engineered cars that are fun-to-drive!


Ha Ha Ha. GTI sticker price of $28k and $31k with leather, NAV, DSG at my local dealer.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Forget this car. Bring the Scirocco. Yeah the whole "R" thing is cool but why not introduce something new and different. Bring the damn Rocco already.


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_WRX and Evo now have nothing on VW. I love the potential of the new R. 

Are you out of your mind? Or are you just telling a really bad joke?
The STi and Evo are incredible cars and have been long before the little "R" showed up.








I like the "R" but rather see a Scirocco... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_

Ha Ha Ha. GTI sticker price of $28k and $31k with leather, NAV, DSG at my local dealer. 

not sure what anyone's idea of "affordable" is...
the average new car price in the US is $28,400.
$28-30k for a new car is not a lot of money in the US in 2009.
The dollar has taken a beating against the Euro, so Americans can buy German cars at prices much lower than in Germany. 
It takes about a buck and a half to buy a Euro.


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_

Ha Ha Ha. GTI sticker price of $28k and $31k with leather, NAV, DSG at my local dealer. 

i did some research on this and that not quit right... its 27 for everything except dsg and leather, and thats including premium stereo, ipod connect, nav with a 30gig HD 18" wheels, blue tooth ext. to get a it fulling loaded puts you back about 29K unless its a four door which is more. a base gti start in the 23's, thats not bad at all.... just buy the car for 27 and drop the over priced nav(its a 1700$ option) and drop the 18 for 17s and you have a car for 24 with everything else, premium stereo, sunroof, ipod, bluetooth..... in other words its the same price as the mk5's were.... sorry for this drawn out explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (slowMK3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_
i did some research on this and that not quit right... its 27 for everything except dsg and leather, and thats including premium stereo, ipod connect, nav with a 30gig HD 18" wheels, blue tooth ext. to get a it fulling loaded puts you back about 29K unless its a four door which is more. a base gti start in the 23's, thats not bad at all.... just buy the car for 27 and drop the over priced nav(its a 1700$ option) and drop the 18 for 17s and you have a car for 24 with everything else, premium stereo, sunroof, ipod, bluetooth..... in other words its the same price as the mk5's were.... sorry for this drawn out explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I said, the dealer near me is selling them for that price. The GTI I test drove had a sticker of $28k or $27,9**. It had a manual trans, cloth interior, NAV. and Sunroof They also had a four door GTI with leather, DSG and NAV for $31 or $30,9** on the sticker. Maybe the dealer near me is selling them for more.


_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 9:38 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_Sad to here, perhaps they will sale it in Canada, then you could buy it there and take it back to US

Take it with a grain of salt.
VW's main objective is to sell cars on the lot.
I am guessing they will announce the R only a few months before it hits our shores. Nothing like killing sales of $30k GTI's when a better model is on its heels for a mere $6,000 more.
Should it say this?

from	VIC Web Responses <[email protected]>
to	sieben
date	Thu, Oct 15, 2009 at 11:09 AM
subject	RE: CONTACT US 10/15
mailed-by	vw.com
Dear Sieben,
Thank you for visiting the Volkswagen website. We appreciate your interest in the Volkswagen Golf R series vehicle.
We dont want to sell any GTI's right now so keep dreaming of an R.
Thanks again for stopping by vw.com!
Matt
Volktalk


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_
I said, the dealer near me is selling them for that price. The GTI I test drove had a sticker of $28k or $27,9**. It had a manual trans, cloth interior, NAV. and Sunroof They also had a four door GTI with leather, DSG and NAV for $31 or $30,9** on the sticker. Maybe the dealer near me is selling them for more.

_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 9:38 AM 10-16-2009_

i guess there markn them up just a bit at your dealer cause i saw a few at the dealer near me for cheaper...


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (vr6gtispeed)*

How was the test drive?


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_How was the test drive?

who me? i didnt test drive one... not it a position to buy a car right now


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (slowMK3GTI)*

no problem.


----------



## gm2lou (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (40rty)*

I WANT ONE AND SOON!!!


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (gm2lou)*

Not going to come to US and if it does it will not be until 2012. This is a probability not a certainty.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (gm2lou)*

They only brought the r32 every 4 years, why do people think differ for the R20T?


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_They only brought the r32 every 4 years, why do people think differ for the R20T?

Because there have only been 2 Rs so far, that's hardly enough to start a trend off of.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: even more "answers" from VWoA (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_How was the test drive?

The test drive was nice. It drives like the Mk-V. I could not go back to a FWD car. I'm not buying anything anytime soon. I plan to build a Spec 3 BMW for NASA spec racing so that's where my money is going. The price of the Golf R ($35k to $40k), I can buy an E36 BMW and go racing for a few years.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf_kris)*

2012 watch and see that they will introduce the r2.0T


----------



## gm2lou (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (exodus20)*

So we are patient


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (gm2lou)*

I'm hoping they bring this, if not I'm looking at a quattro A3. 4-doors and DSG please!


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (Golf_kris)*

























Overall I love the look of the MkVI both in and out, but they need to go back to the MkIV way of designing the rear bumper. 
_Modified by Golf_kris at 10:12 AM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by Golf_kris at 10:24 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## kychungkevin (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf_kris)*

$54,400?!!!? 
Even if they bring it here it will be over $40k...
http://www.insideline.com/volk....html
Nice video however:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (kychungkevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kychungkevin* »_$54,400?!!!? 
Even if they bring it here it will be over $40k...
http://www.insideline.com/volk....html
Nice video however:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded

I hope you don't honestly believe that.


----------



## kychungkevin (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (GTI_LUV)*

I don't. It doesn't make sense because I can get Quattro A3 for less then $40k. But I really don't want to see them finally decided to bring the R here and priced anywhere close to $40k.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (kychungkevin)*

I just priced the mk6 gti on vw's site, and it came to about $35,000. (with most of optional accessories chosen)
I really hate to see what the R will be priced at.


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (A2gtirulz)*

I'm guessing in the neighborhood of a fully optioned A3 since the R has more power and a better Haldex.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (Golf_kris)*

The reason they did not bring the Sciroco is due to the 40 and up, it seems like it may be the same for the R. But lets keep hope alive.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (exodus20)*

South VW 17930 S Dixie Hwy • Miami, FL • (800) 513-6302 
MODEL YEAR END SELL-OFF SALE 

2009 New VW Jetta $159 Per Month* 


2009 New VW Beetle $169 Per Month* 

2010 VW Golf 

$209 Per Month* 
2010 VW Tiguan 

$299 Per Month* 

2010 VW Passat 

$289 Per Month* 
2010 VW CC Sport 

$299 Per Month* 

2010 VW Golf GTI-R Arrives Soon 
We are excited to announce that VW's latest high-performance is coming to America. The Volkswagen debuted the Volkswagen GTI-R at the Frankfurt Motor Show last month, to much applause. The 2010 VW Golf GTI-R will have the same 2.0 liter 4-cylinder turbo as the European Market-only VW Scirocco and will be able to dash from 0-60 in 5.5 seconds. Expected output in horsepower for this hatchback should be near 260 hp, and performance is further enhanced by the AWD system. 
This red-hot version of VW's iconic hatchback should arrive in South Florida in early 2010, so get ready for a great price and great performance in the same iconic look you already love.
Stay tuned to our website for the most up-to-date information on the all-new 2010 Golf or the soon-to-arrive Golf GTI-R.

it is coming, the dealers attest to this


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_

it is coming, the dealers attest to this

Um...yea..because the dealers know what they are talking about...


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (flieger)*

They buy the cars from VW to sell to us right. perhaps due to business interest VW is more intimate with them then with us who dont have such a great businesss interest as the dealers


----------



## teo_R32 (Mar 6, 2008)

untill something official is released i'll assume the States will never get this car, and if it does happen to come stateside then i'll be pleasantly surprised lol think about where it would fit in the sport compact market, if an optioned out mk6 is 35k then going by the same principal for the MK5 R the new car should be 45k, i refuse to get my hopes up for this one...


----------



## vw_fiend (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_South VW 17930 S Dixie Hwy • Miami, FL • (800) 513-6302 
Stay tuned to our website for the most up-to-date information on the all-new 2010 Golf or the soon-to-arrive Golf GTI-R.

it is coming, the dealers attest to this

Take what South Motors VW says with a grain of salt... seriously. They are probably the worst informed dealer in this area.
That said... I hope they're right!


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (teo_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teo_R32* »_untill something official is released i'll assume the States will never get this car, and if it does happen to come stateside then i'll be pleasantly surprised lol think about where it would fit in the sport compact market, if an optioned out mk6 is 35k then going by the same principal for the MK5 R the new car should be 45k, i refuse to get my hopes up for this one...
 
35K is not right, at my local dealer there was a mk6 with every thing except nav and leather for 27, or just go to vw.com a fully loaded one will only put you at 29ish maybe 30and you can always work em down on the price at the dealer


----------



## vrbrips (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2 liter weedeater T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 liter weedeater T* »_Because DSG is still an auto. People want the control of a true manual. Its much more involving than just putting your foot down. And I speak from experience because I made the mistake of buying an MKV R. I tried to sell myself on the DSG but it did not work. It was such a disapointment that I can't wait to get rid of it even though its an amazing car, simply because of the tranny.My previous car was an 07 4dr GTI manual and I still wish I had it. If we don't get the Golf R I'm still buying an MKVI GTI w/ a manual.

I did the same thing. If you love DSG, you either aren't a true three-pedal lover at heart, or you drive the car at 9-10/10ths. My A3 3.2Q DSG was such a disappointment, I got rid of it after 6 months of trying to convince myself that I could get used to the transmission (after special ordering the car and waiting for 3 months to get it). Driving fast, it was a delight, because those lightening shifts actually help. At any other speed, DSG loses to a conventional manual for enjoyment and smoothness.
I passed on the MKV R32 solely because it did not come with a proper 6-speed manual transmission.
If VW brings this, and offers the 5-door and 6-speed manual, it will be the only German AWD stick-shift hatch (or wagon) you can buy without stepping up to a BMW 5-series wagon (I may be wrong here, but I tend to pay attention to this particular stat).
Audi broke my heart by discontinuing all their manual avants. VW - you've got significant enthusiast market share that is waiting for this car. No, I won't buy a subaru, I tried and I hated it.
In summary: 5-door + 6-speed manual = SALE!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vrbrips)*









hmmmm


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_








hmmmm









It looks close to the Scirocco. If VW will not bring the Scirocco over, Honda will. They'll build a car that looks close to the Scirocco and sell a ton due to the cool style.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

I'm loving it! The exterior, the interior, the power, etc. Great job VW..
But I'm biased toward NA VR6 power and sound..


----------



## vdubinaz (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_

2010 VW Golf GTI-R Arrives Soon 
We are excited to announce that VW's latest high-performance is coming to America. The Volkswagen debuted the Volkswagen GTI-R at the Frankfurt Motor Show last month, to much applause. The 2010 VW Golf GTI-R will have the same 2.0 liter 4-cylinder turbo as the European Market-only VW Scirocco and will be able to dash from 0-60 in 5.5 seconds. Expected output in horsepower for this hatchback should be near 260 hp, and performance is further enhanced by the AWD system. 
This red-hot version of VW's iconic hatchback should arrive in South Florida in early 2010, so get ready for a great price and great performance in the same iconic look you already love.
Stay tuned to our website for the most up-to-date information on the all-new 2010 Golf or the soon-to-arrive Golf GTI-R.

it is coming, the dealers attest to this

How is it that you have this information yet no one else has said anything. Crossing my fingers that you are giving out true info but not going to give my hopes up untill I hear it from the horses mouth (VWoA).


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6gtispeed)*

That looks nice, but not as refined as vw


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (slowMK3GTI)*

per vw.com 
I'm getting about $35 (plus tax) with almost all the options.

_Quote, originally posted by *slowMK3GTI* »_ 
35K is not right, at my local dealer there was a mk6 with every thing except nav and leather for 27, or just go to vw.com a fully loaded one will only put you at 29ish maybe 30and you can always work em down on the price at the dealer













_Modified by A2gtirulz at 7:26 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## SmackiuS (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (A2gtirulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2gtirulz* »_per vw.com 
I'm getting about $35 (plus tax) with almost all the options.
_Modified by A2gtirulz at 7:26 PM 10-30-2009_

Yeah, but noone wants to pay 1100 for the dsg or however much else for the sunroof, and noone needs all those roof racks.
You'll be able to get a sweet one for under 40, or the "ultimate edition" for more than that. Sweet car... can't wait to see them stateside


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (SmackiuS)*

I didn't pick out roof racks. That is with DSG, leather, and Nav. The point was, the R20 Might be more than what has been speculated. i.e. $40,000


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I miss my VWs. What I love(d) about VW, was that you were getting much better quality for the price. $34,000 for a loaded GTI is ridiculous. At that price you're competing with the compact cars from the luxury brands.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (Toyin)*

I think VW's insane for trying to sell a Compact sports car for 40,000K. The funny thing is that something I can afford but I don't think that paying that amount for a Hatch is just bad news.


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (Toyin)*

I think VW's insane for trying to sell a Compact sports car for 40,000K. The funny thing is that I can afford that but I don't think that paying that amount for a Hatch is is not woth it.


----------



## ICIN235 (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (40rty)*

VW prices Golf R in the UK.
http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2....html


----------



## vdubinaz (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (ICIN235)*

Ouch......$47k USD.


----------



## r-dub (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdubinaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubinaz* »_Ouch......$47k USD. 

x2


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (r-dub)*

If this does well at 47 K then VW will send over the Scirocco. Would you buy a bmw 135 or 330ix are r20t?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_If this does well at 47 K then VW will send over the Scirocco. Would you buy a bmw 135 or 330ix are r20t?

For 47k you're talking Passat CC VR6 4-motion, Base A6, S4, Base 5 series, Infinity M, Lexus IS or GS, Acura TL or RL, Mercedes E class...etc.
Sorry no way they'll sell it here for that much.


----------



## BenLeef (Nov 5, 2009)

Serious motor. As someone else said, this is so much better than the last version!


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (BenLeef)*

It better be better then the BMW twin turbo for 47K


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (exodus20)*

47K, are you kidding me????? VW is a great company and all but its daring for them to try and sell a Hatch for that much. I can get a BMW 135i for about 34K where I live that will definitely yield more power. Today, Unemployment hit a record breaking hi since 1983. Who is going to buy this at that price? If you do then you are die hard fan, I Love VW but not that much to break the bank.


----------



## imageconnect (May 21, 2005)

OK, reality check time. VW does not sell cars in the US for the same price as the UK (and neither does any other European manufacturer). The GTI, for example, starts at $23,489 in the US and 23,015 Pounds in the UK. So stop worrying about the R being $47k.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (imageconnect)*

according to this math it is going to be 3 4 hundred doolars more then the UK . How much is it in the UK?


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (BenLeef)*

I am tired of people dissing the V6 engine and hurting my feelings. This engine is in a league of its own and cannot be compared to a 4cyl engine. The 4 cyl is an exellent engine. I luv them both.


----------



## jltech (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (..kreuzer..)*

I am extremely interested in purchasing this car but hope VWoA does not "lame it out". Give me options and a real transmission .... NOT AUTOMATIC.


_Modified by jltech at 6:07 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## 40rty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jltech)*

Golf R is going to be Lame wiht that kind of price tag.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (40rty)*

Yeah with only 270 hp it can't compete with bmw 135 twin turbo 6cyl. With that kind of price they should have joined with HPA and put a turbo on the V6 R32 with 350 to 450 hp then 47k would be somewhat understandable


----------



## dumpnchase (Mar 22, 2000)

I had a MKV R32 for 13 months. Traded it in and got a BMW 335. If this makes it stateside I'd probably get one. I change cars like socks and this one catches my eye.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_according to this math it is going to be 3 4 hundred doolars more then the UK . How much is it in the UK?

Maybe according to your math, but mine includes currency conversions.
27-29k pounds, based on past history, would suggest $28-30k.
My bet is that there is too much cost in the car to get that low, but they don't EVER sell cars here for more dollars than they do there. Ever.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (dumpnchase)*

a 335 looks so much better then the VW r20t. VW do not look good from every angle like BMW does. The only vw that I saw that looks good from every angle is the Sciroco. Take a look at the pics on vwvortex and see what I mean.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Really people...you need to stop looking at the price tag (UK) and trying to do a conversion from the British Pound to American Dollars...you can pretty much just replace the Pound symbol with the Dollar sign...now if you want to by a British Euro Edition R...then go spend your $47K...but use some common sense for gods sake and realize that VW has never taken a price and doubled it from Europe/UK to the U.S.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_It better be better then the BMW twin turbo for 47K

Slap yourself.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (ICIN235)*

I hate to be the one to say it but I don't like the giant front grills. Reminds me of the thunderbunny front, didn't like that either


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*

it will only beat the BMW on fuel consumption ouch


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jltech)*

If it comes with DSG I'm out. I only kept my last R32 for 4k miles because I just really never fell in love with the transmission. I want a REAL 6spd or I'm not even interested.
I'd go into the dealer today and slap down a deposit for one if I knew there was going to be a real 6spd in it.
IMO, I bet the US will get DSG only cars.


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

Bring it to the US with 6 spd AND sunroof and I will buy.


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (argh32)*

How much would a deposit be if we could put one now? Anyone do it on the last R?


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (nlp187)*

Call your dealer and ask.


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (exodus20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exodus20* »_Call your dealer and ask.

i was there yesterday and forgot to ask haha. why i asked you people.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (exodus20)*

Wow. 11 pages of speculation and conjecture.
Seems to me not much changes around here. Everyone wants a HIGH dollar German car but doesn't want to pay for it. I don't know if you've noticed but the Dollar is VERY weak right now. We get a lot less for our money then we did in 2004.
Just like the MK5, they will probably bring it here and it will probably be a more "cost effective" Americanized version of the car that is described in the article. Most likely very few options and a tuned down interior... just like the MK5.
But here's the real truth. No one will know until it happens so sitting here slamming VW for a price tag that they didn't write is stupidity.
Even still if it does come here I do want one regardless of the option etc. Like everyone else has said this checks all the boxes as if VW finally got on the sti evo bus and said holy crap we could make a really sweet car with parts we already have.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Wow. 11 pages of speculation and conjecture.
Seems to me not much changes around here. Everyone wants a HIGH dollar German car but doesn't want to pay for it. I don't know if you've noticed but the Dollar is VERY weak right now. We get a lot less for our money then we did in 2004.
Just like the MK5, they will probably bring it here and it will probably be a more "cost effective" Americanized version of the car that is described in the article. Most likely very few options and a tuned down interior... just like the MK5.
But here's the real truth. No one will know until it happens so sitting here slamming VW for a price tag that they didn't write is stupidity.
Even still if it does come here I do want one regardless of the option etc. *Like everyone else has said this checks all the boxes as if VW finally got on the sti evo bus and said holy crap we could make a really sweet car with parts we already have.*

I couldn't agree more with the bolded statement above. If they don't compete with the Evo and Sti, they won't sell cars.


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (20th875)*

Like mitsu vw needs to come out with a 270 hp R and a 300 hp R and a 400 hp all 4cylinder that would be competition. However it appears from history that vw is not in competition with evo and sti which are both rally cars VW R is a GT car. They are not intending to compete with STI or mitsu. Theyh moves to 4cyl to save money and build a more efficient and the added hp is to make up for the beautiful sound of the R32. I do agree with your post


_Modified by exodus20 at 8:55 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Wow. 11 pages of speculation and conjecture.
Seems to me not much changes around here. Everyone wants a HIGH dollar German car but doesn't want to pay for it. I don't know if you've noticed but the Dollar is VERY weak right now. We get a lot less for our money then we did in 2004.
Just like the MK5, they will probably bring it here and it will probably be a more "cost effective" Americanized version of the car that is described in the article. Most likely very few options and a tuned down interior... just like the MK5.
But here's the real truth. No one will know until it happens so sitting here slamming VW for a price tag that they didn't write is stupidity.
Even still if it does come here I do want one regardless of the option etc. Like everyone else has said this checks all the boxes as if VW finally got on the sti evo bus and said holy crap we could make a really sweet car with parts we already have.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to get my 10k maintainance on my Tig next weekend. I'm gonna ask about the wait list.
I'll plan on trading in the 08 Rabbit if this comes to the US with 4 doors, manual tranny, and is $36k or less. I bet price point will be about $35k. Defnitely gonna want the blue. Looks like APR already has it listed alongside the TT-S for ECU upgrades. 322HP and 321TQ for another $600? Hell yes.










_Modified by Transfer at 2:20 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (jjmundt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjmundt* »_If it makes it to North America, I might be the first in line.








Regards,
Joel


ME TOO....make mine white with BLACK interior....


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (NickS)*

Just FYI - I found this and it states the GTI-R is coming here early next year.
http://www.prlog.org/10377569-....html
Not sure how reliable that artcile is but they specifically state.... "Volkswagen has officially announced that the car, dubbed the Volkswagen GTI-R for the U.S., will come to the U.S. early next year."
If they had "officially" announced it, wouldn't Vortex have that?


----------



## tjgoodgravy (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubinaz)*

In the UK, GTI price is 28,000 GPD, thats 38,000 USD, but its a well know face that we pay 23.000 thats 13,000 different. GOLF R; so 47,000 USD (insideline) subtract 13.000 comes to 34,000USD,, which is what we will most likely pay.


----------



## tjgoodgravy (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (tjgoodgravy)*

go spec on out yourself, vw.co.uk, steel gray with blacked out rims is a rather nice look. maybe just murder the whole thing


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (tjgoodgravy)*

34-35k sounds about right. GTI's are going for 27k at my local dealers.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_34-35k sounds about right. GTI's are going for 27k at my local dealers.


That doesn't mean anything. GTIs start at $24,000 (MSRP incl. destination), but sell just above invoice ($22,500) in many regions of the US. So, that sets an unrealistic expectation concerning the Golf R price.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (tjgoodgravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjgoodgravy* »_In the UK, GTI price is 28,000 GPD, thats 38,000 USD, but its a well know face that we pay 23.000 thats 13,000 different. GOLF R; so 47,000 USD (insideline) subtract 13.000 comes to 34,000USD,, which is what we will most likely pay. 


I hope you're right. VW has a lot to improve on to sell it for $38k+.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6gtispeed)*

I finally just saw a GTI on the dealers lot today. I know, not a GTI R. Anyway, not in love with the front bumper for sure. Hopefully it will be more aesthetically pleasing (rounded and updated) on the R model. Anyway, we'll see. And those sitting on the lot were in the range of approximately $27.5k to $28.5k full MSRP. Seems quite expensive, but the poster several posts above (feels_road) is saying they are selling just over invoice ($22.5k). That seems more reasonable. Hopefully the R will make it here.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: (20th875)*

it's a race, will the R make it to America before the i-phone makes it to verizon


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (mgan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for ditching the VR6


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (myreversewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myreversewave* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for ditching the VR6

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for dropping in the hot 2.0T.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*

This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.

interesting about the Regal but I seriously doubt anyone shopping/considering a premium hot hatch would be cross shopping a Buick..if that were the case Subaru and Mitsu should be watching their backs as well.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.

Not to mention, Buick is thinking 6 speed manual transmission. Not a dual clutch or other technology. I stood up and took a look when the Buick was announced.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.


.... 
Someone cross shopping a Buick... and a VW... 
That's a new one... I can honestly say in my 4 years of selling VW's I have never lost a deal to Buick.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

You miss the point. GM can whittle this out of their overseas partsbins and dangle it on a string for mid-upper thirties. VAG apparently cannot.
I seriously hope the Porsche acquisition was worth it.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (scotaku)*

Meh that Buick in that configuration will never see the light of day... too bad.
Even if it does for that price it will compete with the 335i not R20.
We all know how engine specs and other numbers do not make a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If so we would all be driving MazdaSpeed 3's.












_Modified by XM_Rocks at 10:18 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vision40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vision40* »_
Someone cross shopping a Buick... and a VW... 
That's a new one... I can honestly say in my 4 years of selling VW's I have never lost a deal to Buick. 

The same probably could have been said about Hyundai and Kia as well. However both companies (especially Hyundai) are becoming serious threats.


----------



## FishR32 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Toyin)*

when will more info be available on this thing, i thought by jan 2010 i would be able to at least get some definitive dates on when it will be available and at what price. it's jan now and still no info.


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Meh that Buick in that configuration will never see the light of day... too bad.
Even if it does for that price it will compete with the 335i not R20.
We all know how engine specs and other numbers do not make a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If so we would all be driving MazdaSpeed 3's.










I think that config is already on the road... just not as a Buick and not on American roads.
If GM can do it though, there is no way a hot hatch will command the same price. And if VAG can't wring $30K+ out of American .:R buyers, they won't bring it.


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.

No one cares! American cars suck. I dont care if they made an awd car for 16k its junk.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (R32Freddie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_This is why we won't get a Golf .:R.
If GM can manage, from the brink of bankruptcy, to field the Opel/Vauxhaul Insignia as a Buick, AND strongly suggest a 4-cyl, turbo, awd, Recaro'd GS trim for mid-to-high thirties... VAG has no chance. The VXr'd version in the UK (just seen on Top Gear, btw) is essentially a B5 S4 for twenty grand less.
And we pundits think the American UAW had the big three's nuts in a vice.


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Freddie* »_
No one cares! American cars suck. I dont care if they made an awd car for 16k its junk. 

Opel vehicles are NOT American cars and quite good. I don't like American cars either but I would jump all over an Insignia OPC Sports Tourer if it came here as a Buick. Heck I would mod it and remove the Buick badges; I like challenges.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRjiobGj_ww


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Freddie* »_
No one cares! American cars suck. I dont care if they made an awd car for 16k its junk. 


You may not care but, as just illustrated, others do. If VAG cannot find a way to get German workers to tool some reasonably priced materials into desirable shapes at competitive prices, we may as well consider "American" cars. These Insignia's are pretty damned attractive. If American buyers have to endure the gauntlet of a Buick sales process and GMAC financing to get one of the hot ones the rest of the world is getting... they just might. Especially if VAG -won't- put something in showrooms those buyers might otherwise try.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

It's a Hot, its a hatch, and yes it is a hot hatch indeed. It looks fun to drive. Even my girlfriend likes it. I'll definitely be in line for this one.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_








hmmmm









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The CRZ has confused styling. It is part Insight and part CRX. 
The first CRX was very nice back in 1984. This one (CRZ) is a "boy green razor" and I like the green part.
I demand more unification in my car. The CRZ looks like a toy.
The last few years most car companies have put out cars that are just lost.
Crossovers and mini SUVs are just wacky for the most part.
This is more of what I want the CRZ to look like.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

its quick. its a cool looking hatch. and it fits in my pockets. i want one. and thats a goal that an ordinary man could realisticaly reach.


_Modified by ObsessedVWOwner at 6:32 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

Any REAL news on the Golf R yet (Jan 25, 2010) and if it's coming to the states?


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (NickS)*

Just read this!
"Although VW has yet to confirm that the fastest ever Golf is headed to the U.S., the word on the street is that the 265-hp, all-wheel drive hatch is on its way to the Colonies later this year, with a choice of either a six-speed manual or dual-clutch gearbox."
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/0...etite/


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (NickS)*


----------



## NickS (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (phaeton)*

More info........
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/0...in-ge/


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (NickS)*

New New Scirocco....


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (Doug T)*

Latest:

_Quote, originally posted by *AutoBlog* »_
The Golf R is expected to arrive in North America next year . . .


http://www.autoblog.com/2010/0...rand/
Lemme know after someone buys it and doesn't want it anymore. I'll buy it.


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (chisai88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chisai88* »_









what car is this?


----------



## CalVW (Aug 29, 2002)

I haven't bought a new car since 1988 when I bought a base model Golf ($9,000 out the door in San Jose, CA) which I still drive today. VW please bring a "stripper" Golf R 4-door as it is finally time to augment my 1988 with a modern 4-door 4WD, but yet somewhat affordable fun car. I don't need a sunroof, navigation, leather, high-end stereo, power seats or even power windows and door locks for that matter. I just want to get in, drive it, and maintain it forever like a Ferrari owner would. I am probably not the kind of American customer you're hoping for, but don't dismiss me: I flew to Schiphol, caught the train to Wolfsburg and honeymooned at the Ritz-Carlton inside Autostadt! During my stay, I kept the curtains opened so I can stare at the VW logo between the smokestacks of the old factory. Bring on my new car...


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Frankfurt Motor Show 2009 - Volkswagen Golf R (CalVW)*

A friend of mine went to the Autostadt over the weekend. He took photos of the Golf R.


----------

